# Thrifty Thursday



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I want to start this thread just for cigar fun and entertainment, to support this great community of friends that come together to discuss cigars. 4 other days already have their own topics, and we see and discover a lot of great cigars by sharing this way. 
So let's see how thrifty (cheap) everyone is when they're not posting a $30 Padron or Opus X. Those cheapo's you might be embarrassed to to post after someone posts a boutique stick you've never heard of. Give a brief comedic description of it and how many shillings it set you back. Many times throughout the history of cigars people in hard times sought out the diamond in the rough, we might even find some here. Periodically I'll pick out a funny comment and send that person a cheapo sampler of smokes to enjoy. Have fun and always mind Puff community rules. Let's keep this around $3.50/stick and below category.

I'll start it off with a Carolina maduro torpedo for thrifty Thursday. Made of medium filler from trimmings of other smokes at Carolina Cigar company. Their not bad after drying out if they're fresh. Nice light/med earth, leather, and chocolate in the first 2/3 can quickly turn into barn fire and gramp's ashtray in the last third if they're too fresh and get too hot. I commonly find them at small PA B&Ms next to the Cuban Rejects for around 189 pence. Good for the price at proper RH.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I like it !


Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Everyday is Thrifty Thursday for me!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm down! I'll be smoking budget-gars on Thrifty Thursday.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> I want to start this thread just for cigar fun and entertainment, to support this great community of friends that come together to discuss cigars. 4 other days already have their own topics, and we see and discover a lot of great cigars by sharing this way.
> So let's see how thrifty (cheap) everyone is when they're not posting a $30 Padron or Opus X. Those cheapo's you might be embarrassed to to post after someone posts a boutique stick you've never heard of. Give a brief comedic description of it and how many shillings it set you back. Many times throughout the history of cigars people in hard times sought out the diamond in the rough, we might even find some here. Periodically I'll pick out a funny comment and send that person a cheapo sampler of smokes to enjoy. Have fun and always mind Puff community rules. Let's keep this around $3.50/stick and below category.
> 
> I'll start it off with a Carolina maduro torpedo for thrifty Thursday. Made of medium filler from trimmings of other smokes at Carolina Cigar company. Their not bad after drying out if they're fresh. Nice light/med earth, leather, and chocolate in the first 2/3 can quickly turn into barn fire and gramp's ashtray in the last third if they're too fresh and get too hot. I commonly find them at small PA B&Ms next to the Cuban Rejects for around 189 pence. Good for the price at proper RH.
> ...


Hell can we at max make it 5 bucks other than that hell you guys are already discriminating against my dyslexia in math geez give a poor sap a break

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh.....you done didi it now.......Thrifty Thursday all around.....!!! You speaka my language!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

How's this for thrifty? All of $1.20 worth of thrifty!

It's the F.X. Smith's Sons "Smith Breva" natural, a machine-made perfecto rolled with all US grown tobacco (CT broadleaf wrapper and PA broadleaf filler). @*msmith1986* hisseff put me onto these (curse his soul). He claims no family relation, but a Smith is a Smith, and the clan just got $1.20 richer thanks to him!

Pros:

 CHEAP
 Costs $1.20
 All US tobacco
 Tightly rolled
 No bands
 Comes in boxes of 50
 CHEAP
Cons:

 CHEAP
 Costs $1.20
 All US tobacco
 Tightly rolled
 No bands
 Comes in boxes of 50
 CHEAP
Here's a photo to prove how far down I smoked this one...









Seriously, though, not the worst yard-gar I've ever smoked. Perfectly acceptable for keeping busy hands even busier... if you can get them to draw. They truly are waaaaay overfilled. Without my trusty Modus II Cigar Tool they'd be completely unsmokeable (had to get my product placement plug in too)...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Aw yous guys are not trying hard enough, how about this Villager La Capiana 6x50 long filler, hand rolled and a whole 100 cents each, actually not a bad smoke, iv had a lot worse for a lot more.
Keep an eye on JR for sales on them


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

This is right up my alley. Tonight's $3 holler is a punch london club


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell can we at max make it 5 bucks other than that hell you guys are already discriminating against my dyslexia in math geez give a poor sap a break
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We can do $5 bro. #HellYeah 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> How's this for thrifty? All of $1.20 worth of thrifty!
> 
> It's the F.X. Smith's Sons "Smith Breva" natural, a machine-made perfecto rolled with all US grown tobacco (CT broadleaf wrapper and PA broadleaf filler). @*msmith1986* hisseff put me onto these (curse his soul). He claims no family relation, but a Smith is a Smith, and the clan just got $1.20 richer thanks to him!
> 
> ...


I might get a few a box that won't draw, but damn. I only smoke the maduro mostly. Love your pros and cons list! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

Finally trying a EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro. No picture because it's too dark.

Holy crap, I don't know why this isn't near the top of every "best of" list. It's incredible. It tastes like chocolate covered cherries.

EDIT: Meant to post this in another thread!


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Hehehehe... Dark Shark

Update: I couldn't do it. Tossed it. I can't believe I used to like those.... If anyone wants a bunch of dark sharks (free) let me know!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> We can do $5 bro. #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sub $5 needs to be a requirement IMO


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

robusto.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> This is right up my alley. Tonight's $3 holler is a punch london club


I'm rarely disappointed by anything Punch.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Man, 14 replies and no one posted these so far? I'm disappoint


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Sub $5 needs to be a requirement IMO


$5 is about the limit. I was really pointing to cheeeeaaaap, but Mario can't really compete in this category, lol. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Has GOT to be the helix maduro, it takes the palate of Thor to nub that sucker. I may have one left idk I ain’t digging to see but trust me it would make the best of the best of lighters not wanna light.. yuck


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

cvrle1 said:


> Man, 14 replies and no one posted these so far? I'm disappoint


Are you smoking one right now? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

Maxwellsays said:


> Finally trying a EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro. No picture because it's too dark.
> 
> Holy crap, I don't know why this isn't near the top of every "best of" list. It's incredible. It tastes like chocolate covered cherries.


^ Posted that to the wrong thread!

To stay on topic, I'll share that I am enjoying a Babalu Texas Select Limited Reserve that I'm pretty sure I got from the "Bobalu Challenge" where I just paid for shipping.

It's pretty good! Very creamy.


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Are you smoking one right now?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I made fatal mistake of trying one once not too long ago (before I discovered puff) :doh:


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> We can do $5 bro. #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLYEAH!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not a penny more though 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

cvrle1 said:


> I made fatal mistake of trying one once not too long ago (before I discovered puff) :doh:


I think the last time I tried one of those was 5th grade. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> $5 is about the limit. I was really pointing to cheeeeaaaap, but Mario can't really compete in this category, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Either can the California boys. I'm afraid all my submissions would have to be gifted cigars since I technically paid $0.00


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Either can the California boys. I'm afraid all my submissions would have to be gifted cigars since I technically paid $0.00


Man you gotta come visit PA, no cigar taxes here. CI is an hour or so up the road from me too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

My long Wednesday turned into thrifty Thursday really quick. I'm smoking a Parodi short on my way home at 5:00 a.m. I'll see y'all around noon.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

EZ blending session courtesy of @cracker1397










Love these

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Af special selection cheapie for the jobsite making the fng earn his keep


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Are we talking $5 msrp? What about all my $30 Gurkhas?

Very mild, just a hint of sweetness from the wrapper. May have sat way too long before getting to me.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

These ran me under $4 a piece and come in a cab of 50 and they are VERY good :grin2:


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> These ran me under $4 a piece and come in a cab of 50 and they are VERY good :grin2:


agreed


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Navistar said:


> agreed


Agreed again, love em


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Trinidad Y Cia Corona extra, these are from JR, regular price is $28.75 for a bundle of 20, get em on sale every few months for $20, my go to yard gars


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Obsidian White Noise


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Fashionably late with this Honduran filler, Sumatra wrapped and, honestly tasty cigar. At just over $2 a piece, it's pretty thrifty and, pre punched. Just sat it on the Colibri so y'all could see the matches.
















Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> These ran me under $4 a piece and come in a cab of 50 and they are VERY good :grin2:


No doubt, I brought a maduro with me to smoke later on the way home.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Fashionably late with this Honduran filler, Sumatra wrapped and, honestly tasty cigar. At just over $2 a piece, it's pretty thrifty and, pre punched. Just sat it on the Colibri so y'all could see the matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spotted some of those and grabbed a few a few months ago after laughing at them for a while. Now I might have to smoke one soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had to light a Smithdale maduro just for Jack. Good burn and perfect draw that he never gets, lol. Dark cocoa, earth, and even some bread and pretzels toward the end. Just under $1 straight from the factory down the street from my house. @curmudgeonista 
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> I spotted some of those and grabbed a few a few months ago after laughing at them for a while. Now I might have to smoke one soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This ones been down for around 4 months and, it's much better than I expected. It's like the Clark Griswold's cousin Eddie to the RP Decade. A little rough around the edges but, you can't not like it if you like the Decade IMO.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

poppajon75 said:


> Fashionably late with this Honduran filler, Sumatra wrapped and, honestly tasty cigar. At just over $2 a piece, it's pretty thrifty and, pre punched. Just sat it on the Colibri so y'all could see the matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit!

They named a cigar company after me!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds.
This is definitely the Prensado corona. It is a little lumpy, and has a couple stretch marks. About 1.5 years on these. Burning and tasting great. The best NC value I have purchased. $25 for bundle of 15


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

There was no way I'd miss this today.....Flathead 554....I get these when I can score a 5ver for 12-15 bucks. Smells like dessert and smokes like three times the price.

It makes it into my top 5 of 3 buck cigars 









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds.
> This is definitely the Prensado corona. It is a little lumpy, and has a couple stretch marks. About 1.5 years on these. Burning and tasting great. The best NC value I have purchased. $25 for bundle of 15


That's what I'm talking about! Those are a great value. I've got 4 robusto left...I think. Time to re up.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Great smoke. Only CAO I care for



Hickorynut said:


> There was no way I'd miss this today.....Flathead 554....I get these when I can score a 5ver for 12-15 bucks. Smells like dessert and smokes like three times the price.
> 
> It makes it into my top 5 of 3 buck cigars
> 
> ...


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> These ran me under $4 a piece and come in a cab of 50 and they are VERY good :grin2:


That gar deserves it's own thread.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are so many cigars out there that I wouldn't smoke with my BIL's mouth and then there are those like the Illusione Roths Maduros that are so good and at a price point that makes you think.....ahhhhhhh.....so they can make a $4 cigar that tastes like a $10 one. Conversely they have $10 cigars that taste like a $1 cigar. The Industry knows how to grow tobacco....they know how to do ALL of the things that make for a quality product but like most things it's up to US the consumer to find the good cigars and then smoke them. Marketing and Advertising is what drives most brands and their aim is at the people coming into the hobby who are at the disadvantage because Marketing is so powerful.

I could go on ad nauseum but then I'd have to take some xanax to settle the f down because our own hobby tends to take advantage of us. The experienced Members know this....over the years they have weeded out the nonsense and $hitty product and have tried to encourage others on what is truly good product out there.....so as I sit here sucking on one of the Gurkha Her Majestys Reserve that I caught on sale for $15 for a 5 pak that was selling for over $1500 a month ago.....who's the winner?


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds.
> This is definitely the Prensado corona. It is a little lumpy, and has a couple stretch marks. About 1.5 years on these. Burning and tasting great. The best NC value I have purchased. $25 for bundle of 15


I haven't tried the 90+ 2nds. Definitely on my watch list now with your recommendation.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cigary said:


> There are so many cigars out there that I wouldn't smoke with my BIL's mouth and then there are those like the Illusione Roths Maduros that are so good and at a price point that makes you think.....ahhhhhhh.....so they can make a $4 cigar that tastes like a $10 one. Conversely they have $10 cigars that taste like a $1 cigar. The Industry knows how to grow tobacco....they know how to do ALL of the things that make for a quality product but like most things it's up to US the consumer to find the good cigars and then smoke them. Marketing and Advertising is what drives most brands and their aim is at the people coming into the hobby who are at the disadvantage because Marketing is so powerful.
> 
> I could go on ad nauseum but then I'd have to take some xanax to settle the f down because our own hobby tends to take advantage of us. The experienced Members know this....over the years they have weeded out the nonsense and $hitty product and have tried to encourage others on what is truly good product out there.....so as I sit here sucking on one of the Gurkha Her Majestys Reserve that I caught on sale for $15 for a 5 pak that was selling for over $1500 a month ago.....who's the winner?


I always enjoy your comments Gary. You struck the nail on the head with the point of this thread. I agree entirely with your view.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> I always enjoy your comments Gary. You struck the nail on the head with the point of this thread. I agree entirely with your view.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Ya know Gary said the same thing I did, he just has diarrhea of the mouth/keyboard. ;~}

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Ya know Gary said the same thing I did, he just has diarrhea of the mouth/keyboard. ;~}
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

A little AJ action for Thrifty Thursday. Ave Maria Divinia....consistently a pretty good smoke..









Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cheap, mindless, one-dimensional 5 vegas A maduro. Perfect for I16 cruise to Savannah


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Cheap, mindless, one-dimensional 5 vegas A maduro. Perfect for I16 cruise to Savannah


That's a great 2 or 3rd stick on drunk night!

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Hmmmm, I will see what I can find for thrifty thursday. Most of my thrifty cigars are CC. They are cheaper than most of my favorite NCs


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Navistar said:


> Hmmmm, I will see what I can find for thrifty thursday. Most of my thrifty cigars are CC. They are cheaper than most of my favorite NCs


You could always post in the CC thread with the #thriftythursday haha

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JtAv8tor said:


> You could always post in the CC thread with the #thriftythursday haha
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Yep, just title it "Taboo Thrifty Thursday" so there's less confusion.


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Grayhill G2 Presidente


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

A really rich, lingering semi-sweet finish. Good stick. Might pick up a 5er and let those sit a couple years as well.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Anybody up for an Uglyist cigar contest? Here's my entry,







Parody, I think, courtesy of @csk415


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

PDR A Crop


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Cheap, mindless, one-dimensional 5 vegas A maduro. Perfect for I16 cruise to Savannah


The Triple-A is leaps and bounds better than the A. If you haven't tried one, I recommend you do.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Anybody up for an Uglyist cigar contest? Here's my entry,
> 
> View attachment 194874
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you tried those yet. De Nobili but think it's the same as parody. Look the same anyways. Great quick smokes.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I was wondering if you tried those yet. De Nobili but think it's the same as parody. Look the same anyways. Great quick smokes.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


De Nobili, that's it! Not bad at all.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I haven't been thrifty yet today. At the club right now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Finally a cigar thread that I can contribute to on a daily basis! If you ever see me post a cigar over $5 on this forum it's for two reasons: 1. You sent it to me! 2. Another BOTL here sent it to me! LMAO 
Seriously, I paid $12 for a cigar....ONCE. What can I say, Imma cheap date!:grin2:
Case in point...a whole tupper dedicated to just Diesel.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Haven't seen these nearly as much as they used to get posted. 1 1/2+ years does wonders for these. Not strong, not really multidimensional but, solid. It just moved up from yard gar to value after a long nap.









Sent from the sub shop buying Dino another sandwich and a Mt. Dew.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Anybody up for an Uglyist cigar contest? Here's my entry,
> View attachment 194874
> 
> Parody, I think, courtesy of @csk415


Parodi good....me like Parodi!

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Haven't seen these nearly as much as they used to get posted. 1 1/2+ years does wonders for these. Not strong, not really multidimensional but, solid. It just moved up from yard gar to value after a long nap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know something, if they'd get rid of that damn sweetened head they'd be alot better. Once you get past the first third where all that artificial sweetener is it ain't a bad smoke.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Ya know something, if they'd get rid of that damn sweetened head they'd be alot better. Once you get past the first third where all that artificial sweetener is it ain't a bad smoke.


Agreed. Not a big fan of the sweetened tip but, it seems to work on this cigar for a change of pace.

Sent from the sub shop buying Dino another sandwich and a Mt. Dew.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Finally a cigar thread that I can contribute to on a daily basis! If you ever see me post a cigar over $5 on this forum it's for two reasons: 1. You sent it to me! 2. Another BOTL here sent it to me! LMAO
> Seriously, I paid $12 for a cigar....ONCE. What can I say, Imma cheap date!:grin2:
> Case in point...a whole tupper dedicated to just Diesel.


I'm not quite as bad as you, but I 2nd the idea of a whole tupper just for Diesel. Or any strong budget AJF label for that matter.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nica Libre, toro.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Nica Libre, toro.


I was so close to smoking one today myself. The value Padron X000 series. I'll fire one up Monday I believe.

Sent from the sub shop buying Dino another sandwich and a Mt. Dew.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I was so close to smoking one today myself. The value Padron X000 series. I'll for one up Monday I believe.
> 
> Sent from the sub shop buying Dino another sandwich and a Mt. Dew.


Nica Libre do have a ... San Andres maduro wrapper


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Finishing off thrifty Thursday with a maduro 2nd from Flor de Copán, with fresh brewed sweet black tea. Cedar, leather, and light earth and spice. 20/bundle for $40. Great deal for what you get.
















Sent from the reloading room. When in doubt, 300 blackout.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

My first Trinidad y Cia ia, based on what I've been reading about on the site. I picked up up a 20 gar bundle on JR's site, for $18.00 & free shipping. It's pretty damn good, especially at less a buck a stick.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Finishing off Wed by driving home on thrifty Thursday at 4:30 a.m. The wife threw this in at some point yesterday. I'm assuming it's a Smith perfecto Oscuro. Never saw any with bands before. Pretty good, but not like my usual. My usual has a thick PA wrapper and Honduran in the blend. This is definitely CT maduro and absent of the Honduran tobacco. I assume this one runs around $1 like the others. Not very complex, but definitely worth smoking.
















Sent from the silver bullet in dense fog.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Curlyhead deeeeelux


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JFuego Americana...I was hoping these would be on par with the Origen....but they are not. @LeatherNeck has sent me an Origen that really hit the mark.

Good tobacco flavors...a little coffee and a little pepper...not bad for 7 bucks a 5ver...wonder if I expose these to the EZ tupper if it'll rub off on em.....









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Bit more oomph than the Respect line. Still has that nice, musty, aged tobacco flavor.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Padilla Batch 7


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> JFuego Americana...I was hoping these would be on par with the Origen....but they are not. @LeatherNeck has sent me an Origen that really hit the mark.
> 
> Good tobacco flavors...a little coffee and a little pepper...not bad for 7 bucks a 5ver...wonder if I expose these to the EZ tupper if it'll rub off on em.....
> 
> ...


I like the Origen and Teaser maduro's. Problem is I'm about out of the 440 Teasers, they were a limited release somewhere around 2013 in boxes of 50 or 100 or something like that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I've given so many of these away that my stock has gotten critically low! Sad thing is I'm not seeing them on sale as much anymore. :frown2: 
Great stick right at $5 (used to find them for around $3.50 per).


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I've given so many of these away that my stock has gotten critically low! Sad thing is I'm not seeing them on sale as much anymore. :frown2:
> Great stick right at $5 (used to find them for around $3.50 per).


Relic is a good alternative around $3-$3.50/stick. If you can ever find them in stock anywhere.
Also, AJ samplers on CI usually average out to $3.50/stick and have 3-5 of each cigar in the sampler. I'm a cheap @$$ like you, so I do that often.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Finally a cigar thread that I can contribute to on a daily basis! If you ever see me post a cigar over $5 on this forum it's for two reasons: 1. You sent it to me! 2. Another BOTL here sent it to me! LMAO
> Seriously, I paid $12 for a cigar....ONCE. What can I say, Imma cheap date!/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> Case in point...a whole tupper dedicated to just Diesel.


...I must be either really cheap or broke or a combination of both because I think diesels are kind if expensive &#128533;



LeatherNeck said:


> I've given so many of these away that my stock has gotten critically low! Sad thing is I'm not seeing them on sale as much anymore. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
> Great stick right at $5 (used to find them for around $3.50 per).


Also, I saw these on sale like back in November last year. $15 for a 5er. Went for CAO flavors because I didn't know any better


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Relic is a good alternative around $3-$3.50/stick. If you can ever find them in stock anywhere.
> Also, AJ samplers on CI usually average out to $3.50/stick and have 3-5 of each cigar in the sampler. I'm a cheap @$$ like you, so I do that often.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea, I've got a few Relic left and they're pretty good too. That's what I love about samplers; you get several different good sticks for cheaper than MSRP.



BigPuffer said:


> ...I must be either really cheap or broke or a combination of both because I think diesels are kind if expensive &#128533;


BLASPHEMY! :surprise:



BigPuffer said:


> Also, I saw these on sale like back in November last year. $15 for a 5er. Went for CAO flavors because I didn't know any better


The last ones I bought on sale were back in October last year. I haven't seen'm come up again since. Today I saw just why...with so many sites that carry them having them on backorder, the line must sadly be getting discontinued.:crying: 
CAO Flavors? I tried the Moontrace once... uke:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Relic is a good alternative around $3-$3.50/stick. If you can ever find them in stock anywhere.
> Also, AJ samplers on CI usually average out to $3.50/stick and have 3-5 of each cigar in the sampler. I'm a cheap @$$ like you, so I do that often.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They had the new AJ sampler with Monte and upmann sampler for about $3 a stick. Same with the aj chosen one. 35 cigars for about $100 when it goes on sale



LeatherNeck said:


> The last ones I bought on sale were back in October last year. I haven't seen'm come up again since. Today I saw just why...with so many sites that carry them having them on backorder, the line must sadly be getting discontinued./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png
> CAO Flavors? I tried the Moontrace once...


Lol guess I missed my chance to try the fallen. But hey that CAO Solfrye was one of my first cigars. It was great back like 4 months ago... Not so great now. I literally threw up first time I smoked an acid which was like a week before the CAO Sol

P.S. was mad serious about my diesel comment


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, I've got a few Relic left and they're pretty good too. That's what I love about samplers; you get several different good sticks for cheaper than MSRP.
> 
> BLASPHEMY! :surprise:
> 
> ...


I tried an Acid Blondie one time.....worst belligerent blonde I've ever experienced.

Sent from the doctor's office. Ugh.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Round 2, Quesada Tributo


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Tasty for a super cheap smoke and I really like the aroma.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Round 2 today courtesy of @WABOOM Villazon factory 2nds Rothchilde (4.5x50) Good burn and quite tasty. They are currently listed on CI for $40/pack of 25. The only thing I believe makes it a "2nd" is inconsistent wrapper color marbling. That's just fine for this guy, great flavor, burn, and price, definitely ordering some.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Tasty for a super cheap smoke and I really like the aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last one I had was great. I think AJF makes those too. He makes so many great cigars.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Last one I had was great. I think AJF makes those too. He makes so many great cigars.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, for a sub $2 stick it's a win.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> CloakedInSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > Tasty for a super cheap smoke and I really like the aroma.
> ...


i need to pick one of those up..


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

You can get 5 packs for like $10


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> Round 2 today courtesy of @WABOOM Villazon factory 2nds Rothchilde (4.5x50) Good burn and quite tasty. They are currently listed on CI for $40/pack of 25. The only thing I believe makes it a "2nd" is inconsistent wrapper color marbling. That's just fine for this guy, great flavor, burn, and price, definitely ordering some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cbid


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> I've given so many of these away that my stock has gotten critically low! Sad thing is I'm not seeing them on sale as much anymore. :frown2:
> Great stick right at $5 (used to find them for around $3.50 per).


Cbid has singles of Fallen Angel for $3.50 right now.


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> These ran me under $4 a piece and come in a cab of 50 and they are VERY good /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I can't find those anywhere... seriously. where can i find the 'R's


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

B.William said:


> I can't find those anywhere... seriously. where can i find the 'R's


My local usually has a couple of the cabs in the back of the Humidor I will check for you tomorrow

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

B.William said:


> I can't find those anywhere... seriously. where can i find the 'R's


Click the "notify me" button on best cigar prices. 1-2 week backorder right now.

*had to edit to remove the link I posted. Apparently I'm not allowed to post a link.


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Churchill Maduro. $4.59. This is the first time trying this one. Same b&m has a private label toro Maduro from the DR and that one is very tasty.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

B.William said:


> I can't find those anywhere... seriously. where can i find the 'R's


I got my cab from Atlantic Cigars and ran me $186. Last time I checked on getting another box they were at $225. There prices are weird sometimes and fluctuate. Good luck on finding a cab :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

This qualifies..Quick 20 minute smoke. They have some time on them and are getting very good now. 30-33 a box of 20

Hoyo Petit...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Villager La Capitana just over $1 each


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Londres maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

The only Gurk I've found that's actually smokable...consistantly.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> The only Gurk I've found that's actually smokable...consistantly.


Is that one made at AJF's factory? I heard there are a few Gurkhas made there, but unsure if that's true or not.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Flor de Copán from earlier. Still random tapatalk upload errors, it won't let me upload anything I want to.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Maria Mancini Magic Mountain. Just scored a tenner in JR auctions for $20. Not gonna win any beauty contests but hey.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I got this one in this morning. Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet select maduro. Pretty good actually.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

On the way home earlier.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Is that one made at AJF's factory? I heard there are a few Gurkhas made there, but unsure if that's true or not.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hummm, I have no idea. Thanks for giving my life purpose now! I'll have to do some research today to find out why the hell AJ is allowing that Gurk virus into his factories. It would explain why they are smokable though. :vs_laugh:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

mpomario said:


> Not gonna win any beauty contests but hey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Neither will it's name sake! LMAO :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Neither will it's name sake! LMAO :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I think she's quite lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Is that one made at AJF's factory? I heard there are a few Gurkhas made there, but unsure if that's true or not.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


AFAIK the only Gurkha made at AJ's is the Park Avenue. Surprising since it's smooth and mild. None of the AJ spice.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

blackrabbit said:


> I got this one in this morning. Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet select maduro. Pretty good actually.


Yeah I bought some too, I was surprised at how good they were. Not gonna win any awards but I'm happy I got em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

> My local usually has a couple of the cabs in the back of the Humidor I will check for you tomorrow
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


okay! thanks



msmith1986 said:


> B.William said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find those anywhere... seriously. where can i find the 'R's
> ...


that's what I'm seeing everywhere.. backordered.. &#128542;



Gumby-cr said:


> B.William said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find those anywhere... seriously. where can i find the 'R's
> ...


thanks! that just means I have to stop buying other cigars to have some money on hand to buy these when in stock &#128539;


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Starting my Thursday with a MOW Puro Authentico maduro on the way home to sleep before the sun comes up. Absolutely fantastic strength to this thing. I nabbed a fiver on cbid for $15. Well worth it, now I need a few boxes of larger ones.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I didn't make it to bed yet. Flor de Copán Rothschild and Dr Pepper first....and it seems tapatalk is censoring me just like Facebook again....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
You can actually see the pic in the failed window, lol.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Starting my Thursday with a MOW Puro Authentico maduro on the way home to sleep before the sun comes up. Absolutely fantastic strength to this thing. I nabbed a fiver on cbid for $15. Well worth it, now I need a few boxes of larger ones.


Those are a steal at that price. It is great to get such a high quality smoke for such a thrifty deal.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I figured I would jump in. Took the day off and had a lot of work to do around the house. Not sure when I got this but had to be in the bottom of my cooler for at least a year or two. Pretty good to go with cutting the grass and leaf blowing.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

The Epitome of a great thrifty cigar, hard to beat for $4


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fusion said:


> The Epitome of a great thrifty cigar, cant to beat for $4


I always have the maduro's on hand. And Last Call maduro 3.5" shorties. So many good thrifty smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Thrifty Thursday!!!!! A year has been very kind to this..and burning like a razor!
















Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Thrifty Thursday!!!!! A year has been very kind to this..and burning like a razor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always have SLRs around. Love those thrifty things.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gordito natural. Always good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

A Diesel and a good German Hofbrau... So a dunkel and a Diesel, Dunkel cost as much as the Diesel lol.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Thrifty Thursday!!!!! A year has been very kind to this..and burning like a razor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That SLR is a good stick for a good price.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

It's crazy how good of a value these are. It's also crazy that I sold a bunch of these recently. I am getting hints of black licorice from this one. It's wonderful.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

$2.60 Nice budget Nicaraguan. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

no pic, But MUWAT Baitfish to finish the long day.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> It's crazy how good of a value these are. It's also crazy that I sold a bunch of these recently. I am getting hints of black licorice from this one. It's wonderful.


We all know your crazy...but your taste is spot on!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> It's crazy how good of a value these are. It's also crazy that I sold a bunch of these recently. I am getting hints of black licorice from this one. It's wonderful.


Just picked up the Mega Sampler on the Devil Site last night. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Curly natural


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro and Columbian.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

These Papas Fritas always taste and perform like a high class smoke, and are a great size for me. If you are thrifty and use discounts/sales like I did you can pick these up for less than 4 dollars each. It is amazing that these are short filler as you can see the ash is as good as any long filler. One of my favorite smokes for sure.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

AB 90+ rated 2nds compliments of @WABOOM What did you say these are? I'm 30 minutes in, man these things burn slow and taste great.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Nica Libre (from my first box purchase... Baby steps)


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> AB 90+ rated 2nds compliments of @WABOOM What did you say these are? I'm 30 minutes in, man these things burn slow and taste great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prensado.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Not too Thrifty but Darn Good!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Diesel Uncut for some outdoor time....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Prensado.


Well then, for the performance at $2-$2.50/stick, buying 1sts is not needed for me. That thing lasted at least an hour and a half and the flavor was on point. Thanks bro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> Well then, for the performance at $2-$2.50/stick, buying 1sts is not needed for me. That thing lasted at least an hour and a half and the flavor was on point. Thanks bro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hands down, the best value I've ever experienced. I got mine for $1.50. After the Prensado got #1 on Cigar Aficionado AB's quality went to shit and the next several years after that they had lots of Seconds available.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

AB 2nds, corona. With a mis-shapen head.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> AB 2nds, corona. With a mis-shapen head.


That's where the good bits are lol.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

my first flor de oliva. I knew it would be a lighter, smoother smoke than what I usually have, But was told the cap was sweetened. was hoping the cap would do it for me as I've read great things about this cigar.. But I've known trash talking sailors sweeter than this. at least for me. I can't say It's bad, Because It's not. I just don't know if the lightness of the tobacco is for me and I don't notice much sweetness.. I can tell It's there But barely.

still enjoying it with some alone time.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Finishing the day with a Parodi short on the way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Punch London Club and Sumatra


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I made a Thrifty Thursday! Mi Barrio from Famous. I think you can catch these on the monster, mine came from a multiple box buy where they throw crap in.

A year and some change out and it's a solid Nica! Spicy and sweet with a SLOW burn. For you pepper heat junkies...it lingers in the back of your throat from draw to draw....not terrible on the retro..just a little eye watering..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> I made a Thrifty Thursday! Mi Barrio from Famous. I think you can catch these on the monster, mine came from a multiple box buy where they throw crap in.
> 
> A year and some change out and it's a solid Nica! Spicy and sweet with a SLOW burn. For you pepper heat junkies...it lingers in the back of your throat from draw to draw....not terrible on the retro..just a little eye watering..
> 
> ...


Pepper heat, what do you expect for something made by DPG? I love it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro and Columbian









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

They may be Thrifty but i do enjoy them


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fusion said:


> They may be Thrifty but i do enjoy them


I like pretty much any diesel. I got a toro 10 pack of the uncut the other week for $18.50 on CB. The cool thing is CI is only 2 hours up the road from me so shipping usually only takes 1 day to get to me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

hey @msmith1986 speaking of ci, they're doing the cigarfest thing next week...I'll be up there may 3rd bright and early its the release of a new liga privada...I can't miss that one!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Fusion said:


> They may be Thrifty but i do enjoy them


I gotta open my pack of those. I have been enjoying the d.CT version...it goes great with a cup o joe!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll have to look at the schedule and let you know. If not, then I might have to get you to pick up a couple for me.


Madderduro said:


> hey @msmith1986 speaking of ci, they're doing the cigarfest thing next week...I'll be up there may 3rd bright and early its the release of a new liga privada...I can't miss that one!!!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva O 2nds. I grabbed the one with the cracked head to put it out of its misery.
Now I'm back to the weekly upload failure that is Tapatalk.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
I guess it decide to work now.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Now sold at your friendly gas stations


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Round 2 and keeping it thrifty, Villager El Capitano


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Unlimited robusto to drive home. One of the best $2 smokes there is.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Raging Thirfty Thursday


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Super Premium Seconds Villazon.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Super Premium Seconds Villazon.


I keep missing out on them. I don't bid until the last minute so the price doesn't get unnecessarily bumped up. Then I get busy working on something and don't even hear the 5 minute to auction end alarm I set to remind me. I got some other bundles though, so I didn't totally lose.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

One of the best 2 dolla holla smokes I've tried yet. FyR cabinet select Maduro.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

I scored the FyR habano version 2$ each and have really enjoyed it, especially for that price. Would definitely consider buying the maduro version.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Making up for Maduro Monday with a thrifty selection  The last time I tried the Last Call Maduro it didn't sit well with me. I'm now 100% sure that the lunch I had previous to lighting it that influenced my palette. This is absolutely a great Maduro! Very impressed. If you're a Maduro fan, give these a shot.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nic 90+ 2nds


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Nic 90+ 2nds


Smoked one of these a few nights ago. Fantastic cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bellts said:


> Raging Thirfty Thursday


Great cigar, but not what someone would consider a "Thrifty" smoke. Not when the average selling price is $7-$8 a stick, anyway. Rage, Wicked, and Heart of Darkness are limited release Diesels.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Great cigar, but not what someone would consider a "Thrifty" smoke. Not when the average selling price is $7-$8 a stick, anyway. Rage, Wicked, and Heart of Darkness are limited release Diesels.


I just scored a 10 of of Diesel Rage on cigarpage for 30 bucks. Just came in the mail today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Great cigar, but not what someone would consider a "Thrifty" smoke. Not when the average selling price is $7-$8 a stick, anyway. Rage, Wicked, and Heart of Darkness are limited release Diesels.


I think I picked up a 5er for just under $3 a stick (cbid)


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a bunch of stuff that retails for $6-$9 from cbid for anywhere from $10-$20 for a fiver. The MB3 robusto I smoked earlier was a fiver I got for $24.50. I only bid in the last minute, that's why I miss a lot of stuff too being busy all the time.


bellts said:


> I think I picked up a 5er for just under $3 a stick (cbid)


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Villazon Rothschild maduro 2nds from @WABOOM









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Don’t tell Cigar-Page that I stole these Lol:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm not missing out!

Padilla Cazadores....These are good at 8mos...they are gonna be fantastic at a year!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Apparently this is a Plasencia overrun. Felt super lightly packed but no soft spots. Started off a lil nutty but now that I'm 1" this is the most buttery gram cracker Connie I've ever had


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Earlier today. Perdomo fresco


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Oliva O 2nds. I grabbed the one with the cracked head to put it out of its misery.
> Now I'm back to the weekly upload failure that is Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> I guess it decide to work now.


I just use attach if I get that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

These were right at $5 ea., so borderline for the thread... Burned great for ROTT.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Parodi for the ride home. AC still on, currently 82° here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> These were right at $5 ea., so borderline for the thread... Burned great for ROTT.


Must've been on sale. Love those.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Must've been on sale. Love those.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah I was going to post the sale but I got the last box.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Everyday is Thrifty Thursday, right? Palate is gone, every cigar tastes the same. Time to go back to smoking the cheap stuff. Starting off with this.
















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

I bought a bundle of 20 of the Rocky Patel fumas 2003 a little while ago for about $38. So far not too bad. Sorry I can't post pics yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Make sure to stop on over at the intro section and tell us a little about yourself. After that check out the Noobie Sampler Trade. Lots of stuff here for ya.


ellebrecht71 said:


> I bought a bundle of 20 of the Rocky Patel fumas 2003 a little while ago for about $38. So far not too bad. Sorry I can't post pics yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Make sure to stop on over at the intro section and tell us a little about yourself. After that check out the Noobie Sampler Trade. Lots of stuff here for ya.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thank you and I did stop by the intro section, wanted to let everyone know i was here. Lol. J/K. But thank you. I will have to look at the boo or sampler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

ellebrecht71 said:


> Thank you and I did stop by the intro section, wanted to let everyone know i was here. Lol. J/K. But thank you. I will have to look at the boo or sampler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*noob*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Don't tell Cigar-Page that I stole these Lol:vs_laugh:





huffer33 said:


> These were right at $5 ea., so borderline for the thread... Burned great for ROTT.


These definitely don't meet the criteria for "Thrifty" or "Budget" cheapo cigars. 
Look guys, I'm not trying to be an @ss here by calling out sales or deals, ok. But think about the purpose of this thread; it's about the legit cheapo cigars that are still worth smoking. We all know Matilde and My Father are great smokes, but under normal pricing wouldn't even come close to being eligible for this thread. 
Allow me to make another point; I was gifted a Muestra de Saka, an $18 dollar stick, since I didn't actually pay a dime for it it's as cheap as they come. Should I be allowed to post it on this thread? It's not really about the steal, the deal, or the gift you got; this thread is about informing others of good cigars that you can get every day of the week (no sale needed) on the cheap. 
I'm not the OP, so I don't have a say here, but in my opinion $5 is pushing the "Thrifty" envelope. Actual bargin bin cigars run $3 and below.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

leatherneck said:


> these definitely don't meet the criteria for "thrifty" or "budget" cheapo cigars.
> Look guys, i'm not trying to be an @ss here by calling out sales or deals, ok. But think about the purpose of this thread; it's about the legit cheapo cigars that are still worth smoking. We all know matilde and my father are great smokes, but under normal pricing wouldn't even come close to being eligible for this thread.
> Allow me to make another point; i was gifted a muestra de saka, an $18 dollar stick, since i didn't actually pay a dime for it it's as cheap as they come. Should i be allowed to post it on this thread? It's not really about the steal, the deal, or the gift you got; this thread is about informing others of good cigars that you can get every day of the week (no sale needed) on the cheap.
> I'm not the op, so i don't have a say here, but in my opinion $5 is pushing the "thrifty" envelope. Actual bargin bin cigars run $3 and below.


25¢ off!!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> These definitely don't meet the criteria for "Thrifty" or "Budget" cheapo cigars.
> Look guys, I'm not trying to be an @ss here by calling out sales or deals, ok. But think about the purpose of this thread; it's about the legit cheapo cigars that are still worth smoking. We all know Matilde and My Father are great smokes, but under normal pricing wouldn't even come close to being eligible for this thread.
> Allow me to make another point; I was gifted a Muestra de Saka, an $18 dollar stick, since I didn't actually pay a dime for it it's as cheap as they come. Should I be allowed to post it on this thread? It's not really about the steal, the deal, or the gift you got; this thread is about informing others of good cigars that you can get every day of the week (no sale needed) on the cheap.
> I'm not the OP, so I don't have a say here, but in my opinion $5 is pushing the "Thrifty" envelope. Actual bargin bin cigars run $3 and below.


Thank you William, I'm the OP and you already know I agree with you. Sometimes I smoke some rather expensive stuff on Thursdays like a $12-$20 Casta that I don't pay for because I'm friends with the owner and he likes rum. BUT, I never post them in this thread. This thread's purpose is for good smokes and good prices. Things from cbid or similar that count is obviously 2nds and others that are only available from them. Plus we did already have this conversation within the first 15 comments of this thread....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

My bad - I kind of assumed that since they were available at two different sites at that price the first time I ever went looking for them, they would be again... I see from the reactions now that was an unusual deal.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I try to keep it in the realm of what I paid for them at the B&M. Some places have curlyheads for 3.50 some closer to 5 for example yet they can be had online for ~2 per stick.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> These definitely don't meet the criteria for "Thrifty" or "Budget" cheapo cigars.
> Look guys, I'm not trying to be an @ss here by calling out sales or deals, ok. But think about the purpose of this thread; it's about the legit cheapo cigars that are still worth smoking. We all know Matilde and My Father are great smokes, but under normal pricing wouldn't even come close to being eligible for this thread.
> Allow me to make another point; I was gifted a Muestra de Saka, an $18 dollar stick, since I didn't actually pay a dime for it it's as cheap as they come. Should I be allowed to post it on this thread? It's not really about the steal, the deal, or the gift you got; this thread is about informing others of good cigars that you can get every day of the week (no sale needed) on the cheap.
> I'm not the OP, so I don't have a say here, but in my opinion $5 is pushing the "Thrifty" envelope. Actual bargin bin cigars run $3 and below.


Yep you're correct, went and read your thread starter and it's very clear what should be posted, I will behave and insure to post my cheapos which I have a few...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> My bad - I kind of assumed that since they were available at two different sites at that price the first time I ever went looking for them, they would be again... I see from the reactions now that was an unusual deal.


You should tell us what two sites.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> You should tell us what two sites....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


So the box was from Payless Cigars and Pipes https://paylesscigarsandpipes.com/filterSearch?adv=true&cid=0&q=matilde&sid=True&isc=true
Now that I look back it was the Oscura Robusto that sold out but they do have the Oscura Grande, Quadrata Robusto and Quadrata Torpedo for $99 or less per box still. That's where I got the box we split.

Egars is now sold out of the oscura, but has several others Matilde at $5 or less on the closeout page. When I got mine (Renancer and Quadrata) they had an additional 15% off coupon. New Years Closeouts


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> So the box was from Payless Cigars and Pipes https://paylesscigarsandpipes.com/filterSearch?adv=true&cid=0&q=matilde&sid=True&isc=true
> Now that I look back it was the Oscura Robusto that sold out but they do have the Oscura Grande, Quadrata Robusto and Quadrata Torpedo for $99 or less per box still. That's where I got the box we split.
> 
> Egars is now sold out of the oscura, but has several others Matilde at $5 or less on the closeout page. When I got mine (Renancer and Quadrata) they had an additional 15% off coupon. New Years Closeouts


I don't check egars often enough, and they don't ever come up on searches...Payless I've been on once or twice and hated the site. ...guess that was my mistake!  :Thanks for the info!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
PS...sorry for the thread jaxk...Carry on!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Now that the air is clear (sans cigar smoke) and the understanding is understood, let's all hug it out...NOT...fist bump it out and carry on.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Now that the air is clear (sans cigar smoke) and the understanding is understood, let's all hug it out...NOT...fist bump it out and carry on.


"Now you ladies carry on."  Loved Gunny

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nobody thrifty today?
I have an Oliva Robust-O 2nd. $1.50 on CBid. I think full price is around $3. This one seems to be bunched backwards with the thinner stuff in the core and thicker leaves toward the outside. Oh well, no burn issues and great flavor.















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

My Yellow Cake was thrifty at $3


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Didn't get a pic, but I lit up an Omar Ortez Maduro on the way to work this morning. Got it from @bellts and it looks to be a pretty affordable smoke. I was surprised with it. Razor straight burn, great flavor, and thick smoke. At 55 bucks a box, you can't beat them.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Nobody thrifty today?
> I have an Oliva Robust-O 2nd. $1.50 on CBid. I think full price is around $3. This one seems to be bunched backwards with the thinner stuff in the core and thicker leaves toward the outside. Oh well, no burn issues and great flavor.
> View attachment 211738
> 
> ...


I haven't seen seconds on any sites other than cbid. Is this usually the only place to find 'em?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

CI owns CBid, so you can find them on both. CBid has all Oliva, even Nub seconds. They also have Villazon seconds bundles. Also CI and Jr sells RP seconds. Always search 2nds, seconds, bundle, overruns, etc.


Scotchpig said:


> I haven't seen seconds on any sites other than cbid. Is this usually the only place to find 'em?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I’ll search seconds on CI. Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

My Parodi was thrifty at a dollar! I'd buy that for a dollar!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any good? I scooped up some of those on cpage for super cheap in the natural wrapper a few days ago.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Any good? I scooped up some of those on cpage for super cheap in the natural wrapper a few days ago.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


Not bad at all for the price. I paid 17.50 for a 10 pack on cigar page. It's way better than $1.75 a stick to me. I would pay $4 for it again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

cracker1397 said:


> Not bad at all for the price. I paid 17.50 for a 10 pack on cigar page. It's way better than $1.75 a stick to me. I would pay $4 for it again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. That's what I paid for a 10 of the natural. They come in the mail tomorrow. Gonna lay them to rest for a while before I even try one.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

They could stand a bit of a rest period. It got a little bitter in the last third of it. Maybe some time in the humi will mellow it out a little. Still a great smoke for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Smoked two cigars today, the combined value was under $5 (and both were pretty good)

Macanudo Inspirado Black
RB Genesis Habano


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

bellts said:


> Smoked two cigars today, the combined value was under $5 (and both were pretty good)
> 
> Macanudo Inspirado Black
> RB Genesis Habano


Those are skating the edge. Cheap retail on the Inspirado is still $6 before taxes. We gotta stay on track here, especially for the noobs to know some good cheap readily available retail/sales prices if they don't want to play the auction game.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

One of my home town favorites for $1. Smithdale maduro for the drive home in rainforest humidity.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Those are skating the edge. Cheap retail on the Inspirado is still $6 before taxes. We gotta stay on track here, especially for the noobs to know some good cheap readily available retail/sales prices if they don't want to play the auction game.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Now I'm scared to post because I got everything on auction for way less than list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

@msmith1986... Better?


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't be skeered. This thread is meant to be informative, and we have A LOT of noobs here compared to usual. With that being said, if you are posting something that we know retails higher than $5, tell us how and why it's thrifty. Like, "these retail for $8, but it is thrifty if you're patient for a sale at whatever website, or at CBid the closing bid was $___ and with shipping it was $____ so it is very thrifty". Gotta give these guys info, most want to be thrifty, but smoke less when they pay marked up prices and don't know where or how to get the deals.


Ewood said:


> Now I'm scared to post because I got everything on auction for way less than list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Much better, but you gotta tell everyone why it's thrifty, lol. Refer to my response to Ewood above. 


bellts said:


> @msmith1986... Better?


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Much better, but you gotta tell everyone why it's thrifty, lol. Refer to my response to Ewood.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah, well.... I don't have time to keep track of MSRP. Too lazy. I guess i'll just not post here...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

bellts said:


> Yeah, well.... I don't have time to keep track of MSRP. Too lazy. I guess i'll just not post here...


You might've missed my point. I'm not trying to step on toes. We decided a few months ago thrifty was up to $5. If you paid less than $5, post here and tell everyone how and where. Lots of people would like to know, especially all the noobs we have now. If we teach the noobs how to save a lot of money, they might stick around longer.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bellts said:


> Smoked two cigars today, the combined value was under $5 (and both were pretty good)
> 
> Macanudo Inspirado Black
> RB Genesis Habano


While I'm not a NC Mac fan, I do love me some RB Genesis. For me, it's a toss up between The Project (which is a Maduro) and the Habano; I like them both. And since both are readily available for under $5, they make for a top choice on the thrifty side. 
The RB Oscuro, on the other hand, is not very good IMHO. Don't know how that one got away from them both in price (average $6 per) and flavor, but I'll gladly take the Genesis twins anyway.:wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bellts said:


> Yeah, well.... I don't have time to keep track of MSRP. Too lazy. I guess i'll just not post here...


Hey Marine, that's not the proper attitude brother. This is about helping others who are looking for cheap, good-to-go, bargain smokes. Now the OP has set the expectations and that's what we'll follow, that simple. It takes, on average, one hour to hour and a half to smoke a cigar; are you telling us that in that time you can't do a quick 5 minute search? Come on bud, you're not looking at the big picture here...helping others. You will post here again, I know you will because I know you've got some good bargain smokes. Remember, I know how little the government pays you....I used to be on that payroll.



msmith1986 said:


> You might've missed my point. I'm not trying to step on toes. We decided a few months ago thrifty was up to $5. If you paid less than $5, post here and tell everyone how and where. Lots of people would like to know, especially all the noobs we have now. If we teach the noobs how to save a lot of money, they might stick around longer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hey, this ain't just for noobs bro! I'm as thrifty as they come. I love a deal especially if it's a deal I love! I don't like to pay full retail on anything! If it's cheap and decent, count me in. I've been thinking about picking up some of those Smith's you smoke. Never heard you complain about them or have a bad one. Those Maddies look pretty good, too. You could have sent me a couple in your recent bomb and kept a pricier stick to yourself. Unless that was your point...keeping the good "cheapies" to yourself. Lol


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

They do tend to be rolled a little too tight, but once it gets warmed up a few minutes you can roll it around in your fingers a little (because that thick PA broadleaf wrapper is almost impossible to crack, lol) and they smoke great. I figured out what Jack's problem was, he ordered a box from the cheaper line, which is really small scraps. The Smithdale and Tuscarora maduro's I smoke are actually medium sized filler and perform pretty good for me for a long time now. For years the only cigars I ever smoked was those, and I didn't care what else was out there for $10 over my $1 smoke. I smoke some pretty expensive cigars sometimes, but I always end up back at my roots.


LeatherNeck said:


> Hey Marine, that's not the proper attitude brother. This is about helping others who are looking for cheap, good-to-go, bargain smokes. Now the OP has set the expectations and that's what we'll follow, that simple. It takes, on average, one hour to hour and a half to smoke a cigar; are you telling us that in that time you can't do a quick 5 minute search? Come on bud, you're not looking at the big picture here...helping others. You will post here again, I know you will because I know you've got some good bargain smokes. Remember, I know how little the government pays you....I used to be on that payroll.
> 
> Hey, this ain't just for noobs bro! I'm as thrifty as they come. I love a deal especially if it's a deal I love! I don't like to pay full retail on anything! If it's cheap and decent, count me in. I've been thinking about picking up some of those Smith's you smoke. Never heard you complain about them or have a bad one. Those Maddies look pretty good, too. You could have sent me a couple in your recent bomb and kept a pricier stick to yourself. Unless that was your point...keeping the good "cheapies" to yourself. Lol


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Shoot me a link of the exact ones you smoke so I don't mess it up too. I want to add some to my "budget dailies" tupper.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Shoot me a link of the exact ones you smoke so I don't mess it up too. I want to add some to my "budget dailies" tupper.


I will at some point today, before or after bed, I'm not sure. I just logged in to Puff on my laptop for the 2nd time ever. Man there's a lot of stuff I don't know how to use. Damn tapatalk has me spoiled....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

We need this thread on the habanos side... I don't have many "thrifty" ncs I'm willing to put in my mouth and light on fire. But I have tons on sub 5$ ccs.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> They could stand a bit of a rest period. It got a little bitter in the last third of it. Maybe some time in the humi will mellow it out a little. Still a great smoke for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, rest will make them much better. @mpompario can attest...and the Oscuro are good!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm actually a little confused on how to judge the value of a cigar. I don't use cbid but a lot of people do I so let's use 2 common sticks as an example. CAO Brazilia retails at $7 a single, $5 in a 5er, $4 on sale and let's say $3 on cbid. What is the real value of this cigar? RP vintage 90 is $10 a single, like $8 in a 5er, $4 when in sale and also $3 on cbid. Real value of this cigar?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> I'm actually a little confused on how to judge the value of a cigar. I don't use cbid but a lot of people do I so let's use 2 common sticks as an example. CAO Brazilia retails at $7 a single, $5 in a 5er, $4 on sale and let's say $3 on cbid. What is the real value of this cigar? RP vintage 90 is $10 a single, like $8 in a 5er, $4 when in sale and also $3 on cbid. Real value of this cigar?


The real value of a cigar....it's not the deal you got...it's the deal you think you got. A good deal is a state of mind...and the experience and atmosphere play in heavy...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> We need this thread on the habanos side... I don't have many "thrifty" ncs I'm willing to put in my mouth and light on fire. But I have tons on sub 5$ ccs.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


I've posted on the habanos side a few times with a #ThriftyThursday at the end. 5% or less of my smokes are habanos though....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> I'm actually a little confused on how to judge the value of a cigar. I don't use cbid but a lot of people do I so let's use 2 common sticks as an example. CAO Brazilia retails at $7 a single, $5 in a 5er, $4 on sale and let's say $3 on cbid. What is the real value of this cigar? RP vintage 90 is $10 a single, like $8 in a 5er, $4 when in sale and also $3 on cbid. Real value of this cigar?


That is a very good question and one I guess should have already been answered. That said, here is *my* assessment on the value of a cigar: 
Any cigar can actually have two seperate values depending on what purpose you are wanting to value it on. Confused yet? Let me explain: 
1. *General Retail Price*. Forget the inflated, usless, marketing gimmick of MSRP. This is a stunt used by many retailers to make you think you're getting an outstanding deal. Instead, look at the General Retail Price which is an average non-sale price of what a Single cigar is sold for across the online retail market. I use "online" because B&M's all have their own markup according to State and local demographics. 
For example: Cigar A is found on 3 separately owned online retailers (some retailers have more than one online store so try to avoid using sister stores if possible. i.e CI). Lets call them OR for online retailer. 
OR #1 lists Cigar A for $7.85, OR #2 lists for $7.15, and OR #3 lists for $8.45. That averages out to approx. $7.80. So one could expect to pay (or value cigar) between $7.50 and $8.00 per single cigar. It's like the Olympics, toss out the high and low #'s and look at the middle ground. 
Some good OR to consider: Famous Smoke Shop, Cigars and Pipes, Mike's, Small Batch, JR Cigars, Holts, and the infamous Cigars International.

However, just when you thought you had an answer, additional consideration must be made according to Brand. Brands carry value (or not) depending on desirability that may or may not be reflected across the entire US retail market. In other words: A Chevy with a Ferrari price tag.
2.*Brand Value*.You'll find consistent pricing on most all of the solid well desired brands. My Father, Padron, Arturo Fuente, Drew Estate, and Davidoff, to name a few, are in high demand across all demographics so their retail (non-sale/auction) prices among different OR are on solid footing. Other brands such as Montecristo, Rocky Patel, Gurkha, Macanudo, etc. are often known for inflated prices on cigars that may be much less desirable (at least where this forum is concerned). Therefore Brand Value must also be taken into consideration when valuing cigars for forum events like a PASS or Trade. Let's be real, a $10 Gurkha will never be equal to a $10 Warped, DPG, or My Father on this forum. I'm quite sure you couldn't trade a Grukha 10 pack for a single Warped Corto around here. Just saying.

Now you might be asking other questions: 
"I bought Cigar D on auction/sale for $5 per. It's a popular brand that normally sells across the board for $7.50 to $8. If I'm doing a PASS/Trade or other event, what value do I give said cigar? Answer: $7.50 or $8 (no one here is gonna fuss over $.50)

"I bought Cigar C from my local B&M for $12. I have researched online and find that the General Retail Price is $9. If I'm doing a trade with a BOTL, what should I value the cigar at?" 
Answer: $9. He'll be proud you supported your local B&M, but it's of no concern to him what you paid for it initially. He'll be expecting retail market pricing.

"I happen to like Montecristo and dislike Arturo Fuente and would be willing to trade boxes of AF for boxes of Monte of similar retail value with another BOTL. Is that a fair trade?" 
Answer: If you're happy and they're happy with the trade, by all means! 
Smoke what you like and like what you smoke!

*Everything mentioned above is of my own opinion. Although participation in events, trades, and general knowledge have led me to these opinions; they are my opinions alone and may or may not be accepted as general consensus. After all I'm just a pee-on without authority so YMMV...but I tried to help so there's that.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I tend to value a cigar for 1/5 of what a fiver would cost and most reputable ORs as my quick assessment. Yeah, you could pay more or less, but that’s a happy medium. Like you said though, that really only works with reputable brands. 


God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I will at some point today, before or after bed, I'm not sure. I just logged in to Puff on my laptop for the 2nd time ever. Man there's a lot of stuff I don't know how to use. Damn tapatalk has me spoiled....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's all good brother; just when you get around to it.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Yes, rest will make them much better. @mpompario can attest...and the Oscuro are good!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


They are very good. I do wish they had a little more ligero strength. The PDR Capa line is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

And if I would quit butchering this fine brothers name...that'd be great! Thanks for finding it!....


mpomario said:


> They are very good. I do wish they had a little more ligero strength. The PDR Capa line is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Baby UC









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Baby UC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the corona viva?

Who can be against us?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hoyo Petit for the win. Small RG...full flavor! A box of 20 will run about 30 bucks everyday.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Is that the corona viva?
> 
> Who can be against us?


Coronet. It comes in a tin of 10

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

A commonly recognized thrifty smoke. Especially thrifty if you snipe auctions like me. This last bundle was $28/20.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I found a handful of long-rested Smithdale maduro's in the bottom of one of my bucketdors last night. I've been smoking these many years, so it's hard to say how much age on them, lol. The strength seems a little lighter, but the rich dark flavor is still great.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Curlyhead Claro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Curlyhead Claro


Is it strange lighting or is that candela?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
Nevermind, it's light CT, I see now.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay one that's actually appropriate for the thread this time. Short filler from my father with a Nica wrapper and filler if I recall. I had to poke the hell out of it with the modus. Flavors are actually quite good though this is pretty old. 2.50 retail ... I'm sure they can be had much cheaper. I'm guessing I got this in a sampler many years ago as I didn't recognize it when I pulled it out.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

This nifty thrifty never disappoints.








Who can be against us?


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Estaban Carreras- Habano Maduro Rothman. I bought a box of these last year and they came out to about 3 bucks a stick. That was on sale, but the normal price is still thrifty.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Okay one that's actually appropriate for the thread this time. Short filler from my father with a Nica wrapper and filler if I recall. I had to poke the hell out of it with the modus. Flavors are actually quite good though this is pretty old. 2.50 retail ... I'm sure they can be had much cheaper. I'm guessing I got this in a sampler many years ago as I didn't recognize it when I pulled it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe those are a percentage long filler to go with the scraps in them. Last one I smoked was over a year ago and it wasn't too bad.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

These are hard to beat. 5ver’s $16, ordering another 5 now. Love the smoke they produce, a good Maddy for the $$$


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> This nifty thrifty never disappoints.
> View attachment 214338
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


Love the Nub!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Earlier today


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Is it strange lighting or is that candela?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk
> Nevermind, it's light CT, I see now.


Nope, the claro is green as suspected. This one is old, so the green faded a little.


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, one of my all time favorite cigar discoveries was the AF 858 sungrown. Of course, I posted about them not too long ago and (perhaps by sheer coincidence) noticed a week later I couldn't find them anywhere. I vowed at that moment not to say peep about them again until I got my hands on an ample supply.

Well, now that the humidor is plump with raisin-brown 858s I've got some good news - not only are these cigars delicious, but I found a place where you can get them for $5. That makes them prime candidates for this thread.

Check out the 5-pack price (shipping is free) and grab them while they're hot. Or ... don't, and I'll grab them when I run out!

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/arturo-fuente/arturo-fuente-8-5-8-sun-grown/









Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## Robert1_1 (May 6, 2018)

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> Well, one of my all time favorite cigar discoveries was the AF 858 sungrown. Of course, I posted about them not too long ago and (perhaps by sheer coincidence) noticed a week later I couldn't find them anywhere. I vowed at that moment not to say peep about them again until I got my hands on an ample supply.
> 
> Well, now that the humidor is plump with raisin-brown 858s I've got some good news - not only are these cigars delicious, but I found a place where you can get them for $5. That makes them prime candidates for this thread.
> 
> ...


Nice find! Just ordered some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva robust-O seconds for yet another drive home in the rain.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

@LeatherNeck I PM'd some F.X. Smith links you requested the other day. I was on my laptop and not tapatalk. Haven't heard from you, did they come through?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> These are hard to beat. 5ver's $16, ordering another 5 now. Love the smoke they produce, a good Maddy for the $$$


These are very nice. I have the habano was gonna order some maddy's yesterday but held off. Always great deals on these on C.P. think fivers are 12-13$ right now. Definitely not the Dominicans of 20 years ago. Great Puro would recommend this to anyone.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

This guy ....
For better reference









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> @LeatherNeck I PM'd some F.X. Smith links you requested the other day. I was on my laptop and not tapatalk. Haven't heard from you, did they come through?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sorry Mat, yes I did get the links. Thanks buddy!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

FdO maduro for the ride home. Never go wrong with these.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Tiny Fuente


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

And another...gigantic 5 vegas A "apostle". So
far its not as boring as a few other sizes


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Gispert.....sexy little box press number. Pretty sure this qualifies...it's also courtesy of @msmith1986









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Gispert.....sexy little box press number. Pretty sure this qualifies...it's also courtesy of @msmith1986
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it qualifies, they used to retail around here for $3-$4 or so. Those have close to 6 years on them, the box pressed maduro hasn't been made in quite some time. Those and the old school SLRs are nowhere near my usual strong smoke, but they are frickin good. I need to do a count and see how many of each I actually have left.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> And another...gigantic 5 vegas A "apostle". So
> far its not as boring as a few other sizes


I always thought the A was boring too. You need to try the Triple-A if you haven't yet. Different blend and finished off with a dark and bold PA broadleaf wrapper. I've been partial to the 5.5x55 box pressed, they are a really good budget smoke.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I always thought the A was boring too. You need to try the Triple-A if you haven't yet. Different blend and finished off with a dark and bold PA broadleaf wrapper. I've been partial to the 5.5x55 box pressed, they are a really good budget smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Haven't yet, but my early noob infinite wisdom told me to jump on the 25ct CI special with 5 As each in 5 sizes. It wasn't bad slogging through the swamp taking water samples. I didnt mind it getting bitten down and soggy. Sometimes thrifty thursdays are my favorite.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Haven't yet, but my early noob infinite wisdom told me to jump on the 25ct CI special with 5 As each in 5 sizes. It wasn't bad slogging through the swamp taking water samples. I didnt mind it getting bitten down and soggy. Sometimes thrifty thursdays are my favorite.


Sometimes every day is thrifty Thursday for me. A lot of my favorites fit the bill.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I've seen these around but have never tried a Sancho Panza so I swung the bat. This one is ROTT (after freezing and all) and so far seems to be at least a base hit. These retail for around $4, but I got a 5er for $8. Worth a shot I guess.
Anyone have any experience with these? This is a Rothschild.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I've seen these around but have never tried a Sancho Panza so I swung the bat. This one is ROTT (after freezing and all) and so far seems to be at least a base hit. These retail for around $4, but I got a 5er for $8. Worth a shot I guess.
> Anyone have any experience with these? This is a Rothschild.


I've never tried one but that thing looks dark and delicious, especially for that price.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I've never tried one but that thing looks dark and delicious, especially for that price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Needed several touchups but that's to be expected given it's ROTT and storming here. I knew that going in, but the flavor was great IMHO. Believe it or not, but I thought it tasted pretty darn close to a Liga #9. I will be looking more closely to this line for sure. I'll give these a little while to acclimate then test again. 
Give them a shot, nothing to lose at that price. They were all over the devil site last week.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Needed several touchups but that's to be expected given it's ROTT and storming here. I knew that going in, but the flavor was great IMHO. Believe it or not, but I thought it tasted pretty darn close to a Liga #9. I will be looking more closely to this line for sure. I'll give these a little while to acclimate then test again.
> Give them a shot, nothing to lose at that price. They were all over the devil site last week.


I'll check it out when time and money allows. I recently got myself into a situation and an opportunity at the same time. We'll just say stress hasn't allowed me much more than about 10 hours total sleep since last weekend, and the cigar budget is currently in limbo....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro
View attachment 216882


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

These are straight up good. I got a 10'er for $30+free shipping probably more than a year ago. $3 each puts it well within thrifty Thursday parameters.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> I've seen these around but have never tried a Sancho Panza so I swung the bat. This one is ROTT (after freezing and all) and so far seems to be at least a base hit. These retail for around $4, but I got a 5er for $8. Worth a shot I guess.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these? This is a Rothschild.


That was one of the worst cigars I have ever smoked IMHO. It was bad enough I haven't tried another Sancho since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I paid $1.80 each of these. After a year or more this is one of my favorite triple ligeros.....for the price. Cuba Libre One ☝ en Churchill. Recently bought a box of belicoso to re stock. Always one of the most oily wrappers in the humidor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Are those AJ or Oliva? I think I looked them up once but don't remember.


mpomario said:


> I paid $1.80 each of these. After a year or more this is one of my favorite triple ligeros.....for the price. Cuba Libre One ️ en Churchill. Recently bought a box of belicoso to re stock. Always one of the most oily wrappers in the humidor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I had to.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

mpomario said:


> That was one of the worst cigars I have ever smoked IMHO. It was bad enough I haven't tried another Sancho since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really??? 
Well either my palate is all jacked up or the brand is that inconsistent because the ROTT I had earlier was mighty tasty. Maybe I got a good batch, but I'll update again in about 6 weeks when I smoke another one. Fingers crossed. 
Thanks for your input brother. It would seem your experience does line up with many of the reviews that I've read.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I wouldn’t doubt that. The one I smoked was too wet if I remember. Just my personal experience. I know the CC versions are supposedly pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Are those AJ or Oliva? I think I looked them up once but don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nestor Plasencia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah. Same area of the world. Lol.


mpomario said:


> Nestor Plasencia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> I had to.


Are these any good? I've had the black label,1990?, and it was great. Almost pulled the trigger on some of these, but just wasn't sure.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Are these any good. I've had the black label,1990?, and it was great. Almost pulled the trigger on some of these, but just wasn't sure.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Best of the line IMHO. 
GETCHA SOME!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The list starts to get long, does it?


LeatherNeck said:


> Best of the line IMHO.
> GETCHA SOME!


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> The list starts to get long, does it?
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


How's about I send one over to ya to try?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

You could...but then its my turn if you wanna go down that road. Haha


LeatherNeck said:


> How's about I send one over to ya to try?


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> You could...but then its my turn if you wanna go down that road. Haha
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Now look here bro, I still owe you retaliation for what you just JUST sent me. So the way I see it, we would be even. 
Now if you want to do some hand-to-hand combat with me then I'm game. My foot may be jacked but my hands are still lethal as ever. And I don't play fair either so...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

TexaSmoke said:


> Are these any good? I've had the black label,1990?, and it was great. Almost pulled the trigger on some of these, but just wasn't sure.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


they are the bomb. The Silver's are a classic good example of a Nicaraguan cigar. They are quality.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Only one way to find out, bud.


LeatherNeck said:


> Now look here bro, I still owe you retaliation for what you just JUST sent me. So the way I see it, we would be even.
> Now if you want to do some hand-to-hand combat with me then I'm game. My foot may be jacked but my hands are still lethal as ever. And I don't play fair either so...


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva Robust-O 2nds. I know it's not Thursday anymore, but my day is just now winding down and going home. These are great, no wonder they're out of stock everywhere.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1_1 (May 6, 2018)

Robert1_1 said:


> Nice find! Just ordered some.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So my order of the 858 sungrown came in from foxcigars and I was disappointed to find they sent me the natural. I didn't know anything about foxcigars but gave them a call to give them an earful. The woman that answered was very apologetic about the mix up and said they would send them out right away. Woa, now I felt bad because I wasn't looking for any free cigars, but today I received my sungrown!

I was pleasantly surprised and these guys are a class act that stand behind their reputation. I just put in another order for some of my grails as they have some good prices and great service. @Thunderbird_SouthWest thanks for mentioning these guys they're now on my list of preferred vendors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

EZ blending session 7x48 according to the calipers. Pushes the price limit usually at $4.99 but they sent me six sticks making it $4.17 (excluding shipping but combined with a new release). Dang good so far.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte. Get em under 4bucks.....Give em a nap and they'll flat out take care of Pap!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Robert1_1 said:


> So my order of the 858 sungrown came in from foxcigars and I was disappointed to find they sent me the natural. I didn't know anything about foxcigars but gave them a call to give them an earful. The woman that answered was very apologetic about the mix up and said they would send them out right away. Woa, now I felt bad because I wasn't looking for any free cigars, but today I received my sungrown!
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised and these guys are a class act that stand behind their reputation. I just put in another order for some of my grails as they have some good prices and great service. @Thunderbird_SouthWest thanks for mentioning these guys they're now on my list of preferred vendors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob Fox is a great guy. Always treats you right and usually includes goodies if you mention which site/forum you're from.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

This is one of my favorites. Just makes it into the thrifty category just under $5.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Cant get much thriftier than a home roll


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Man those keep getting and looking better and better. I need to start rolling soon before winter creeps up again.


Fusion said:


> Cant get much thriftier than a home roll


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Gran Habano Corojo #5 corona :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Damn, I'm going to need to try those Nica Libre now. Hell of a sales job, gents.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Damn, I'm going to need to try those Nica Libre now. Hell of a sales job, gents.


To me they are jut a good all round smoke. Cheap enough to smoke while doing yard work or fishing and good enough to just kick back on the porch and enjoy after a long day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Decided to be thrifty on my lunch break today. Not bad. I have had better and worse for the same price these run.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

FdO maduro. Tried and true thrifty for $2 or less.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Diesel for $3. Pic won't load. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesandputters (Apr 20, 2018)

For right around $2.10 a piece I certainly can't complain with these guys.

El Primer Mundo Espinosa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

MoW Puro Authentico maduro corona. I keep getting fivers for $12-$14 every other week to stock up, lol. I checked CI earlier, they're on sale right now for $40/10. Well worth $5-$6 IMO. These might top Asylum 13 because of flavor and strength @UBC03, this one is from the same pack as the ones I sent you last month.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

AB 2nds, corona with sinful veins


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> FdO maduro. Tried and true thrifty for $2 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they get better with more than 3 months? I tried the very same cigar today. It had about 3 months of rest from a local B&M. strong notes of cardboard with little else of interest. When it went out I decided not to waste the butane to relight it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> This is one of my favorites. Just makes it into the thrifty category just under $5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love love those Brazilias! Fantastic cigar at any price under $10...cause that's what I'd pay for them. But shhhhhhh....don't tell anyone that they've been on c-bid lately! :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Famous exclusve by AJ. This is Solaris with an Ecuadorian Connecticut Shade wrapper. Buttery smooth salted caramel covered walnuts and cream. A 5er runs $21 and change for this Toro. I got the Pantheon sampler and I gotta say, 5 months on this line is magical. @msmith1986, I know your not an AJ pepper fan, but brother you need to grab a sampler of these! Oceanus is mind blowing at these prices! BTW, I'm fixing to finish this Solaris and light up an Oceanus...stay tuned...carry on


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Oceanus 
Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper 
Oh my....these have changed! Can you say, dolce de léche? Now add cherry cream to the mix...oh but wait, it ain't stopping there! A touch of baking spice and cayenne through the retro. These have gotten much better; and I liked them before!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> Do they get better with more than 3 months? I tried the very same cigar today. It had about 3 months of rest from a local B&M. strong notes of cardboard with little else of interest. When it went out I decided not to waste the butane to relight it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9-12 months they're perfect for me. If you got them really fresh and moist, you'll need at least 9 months IMO. I get a few bundles at a time and smoke one from each bundle. I find out which one is oldest pretty quick by which one tastes best within a week or so from ROTT.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope I'm supposed to take that as sarcastic. I'm definitely an AJ pepper fan, I'm smoking a Southern Draw right now, lol. I rarely get anything from Famous, but I'll keep an eye out for those.


LeatherNeck said:


> Famous exclusve by AJ. This is Solaris with an Ecuadorian Connecticut Shade wrapper. Buttery smooth salted caramel covered walnuts and cream. A 5er runs $21 and change for this Toro. I got the Pantheon sampler and I gotta say, 5 months on this line is magical. @msmith1986, I know your not an AJ pepper fan, but brother you need to grab a sampler of these! Oceanus is mind blowing at these prices! BTW, I'm fixing to finish this Solaris and light up an Oceanus...stay tuned...carry on


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> MoW Puro Authentico maduro corona. I keep getting fivers for $12-$14 every other week to stock up, lol. I checked CI earlier, they're on sale right now for $40/10. Well worth $5-$6 IMO. These might top Asylum 13 because of flavor and strength @UBC03, this one is from the same pack as the ones I sent you last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'll need to hunt it down over the weekend.. I think I'm gonna organize my cabinet this weekend anyway. Looks like someone threw a hand grenade in it.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I think there should be 2 of them in there somewhere from that particular hand grenade. Not sure about the rest of your chaos.....lol.


UBC03 said:


> Guess I'll need to hunt it down over the weekend.. I think I'm gonna organize my cabinet this weekend anyway. Looks like someone threw a hand grenade in it.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I hope I'm supposed to take that as sarcastic. I'm definitely an AJ pepper fan, I'm smoking a Southern Draw right now, lol. I rarely get anything from Famous, but I'll keep an eye out for those.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes, I was being facetious. The Oceanus is the best of the line, IMHO, but all of the Pantheons are worth the coin.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes, I was being facetious. The Oceanus is the best of the line, IMHO, but all of the Pantheons are worth the coin.




Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Well lets pretend CA doesnt tax us so I can play too hehe...

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Torpedo on sale $2. I just got off work and I got these the other day. With thrifty Thursday what better time to try the first one! 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smith Tuscarora maduro and royal heritage Puerto Rican coffee.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty sure this La Aurora F Leon Corojo qualifies...always see them everywhere on sale. And with a 9 Mos nap....Pretty tasty!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro, you guys see me post these too much, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Diesel


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

MoW Puro corona. Mmmmm.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Y'all that know me know I love my PA broadleaf, especially on Thursday. Toro's retail for $4, I nab them on CBid for $2. Perfectly thrifty. These are long toro's, my re-up will be robusto's.









Sent from the reloading room. When in doubt, 300 blackout.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

A fresh baby blue. Very nice and very thrifty at $2-$2.50/stick depending on where you get them.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr Perdomo and I are conversating on Thrifty Thursday. At the upper end of Thrifty (By my account), but weighs in punching above its class.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

They're a little below or a little above $5 depending on where you get them. Always a solid value in those for all 3 lines. Prime at 6-12 months, but anything past that is not neccessary IMO.


Hickorynut said:


> Mr Perdomo and I are conversating on Thrifty Thursday. At the upper end of Thrifty (By my account), but weighs in punching above its class.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Another of my 5er of 5V, this time the Classic and very good it is


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, when I bought them they were definitely Thrifty! Gispert Robusto aged 1 year 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Perdomo for me as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Baby UC. You wanna smoke good and cheap....buy anything @msmith1986 smokes. Never lets me down









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if that's good advice or not, lol. Sometimes I smoke random cheap stuff the B&M girls give me to try, but I'll at least let you know if it's terrible. I busted out some baby DPG's last night, I'm not sure if you saw those, but they're some good little smokes too.


TexaSmoke said:


> Baby UC. You wanna smoke good and cheap....buy anything @msmith1986 smokes. Never lets me down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which reminds me, tis the season to start back up my random cheapo/thrifty terror bombings again. Hick was tossing threats earlier, but I already hit him a month or 2 ago for my Puff annie. So I'm gonna have to start looking for targets again.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I'm not sure if that's good advice or not, lol. Sometimes I smoke random cheap stuff the B&M girls give me to try, but I'll at least let you know if it's terrible. I busted out some baby DPG's last night, I'm not sure if you saw those, but they're some good little smokes too.Which reminds me, tis the season to start back up my random cheapo/thrifty terror bombings again. Hick was tossing threats earlier, but I already hit him a month or 2 ago for my Puff annie. So I'm gonna have to start looking for targets again.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those baby DPG looked pretty awesome. Kinda small on the RG, but as long as they were tasty I'll be on the lookout.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Those baby DPG looked pretty awesome. Kinda small on the RG, but as long as they were tasty I'll be on the lookout.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I think I mentioned wishing they were bigger. 4x40 would be perfect for me, but they were definitely worth it, and that little bugger held at least a 2" ash at a time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I think I mentioned wishing they were bigger. 4x40 would be perfect for me, but they were definitely worth it, and that little bugger held at least a 2" ash at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


So far, I think the little Liga9 has been my favorite. The flavor is spot on and it smokes like a champ.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, but you need to try even more mini's. Tat and LFD both make a 4x36-40 that are both awesome too.


TexaSmoke said:


> So far, I think the little Liga9 has been my favorite. The flavor is spot on and it smokes like a champ.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I have them both, juat havent made it to them yet. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tat Verocu or Havana? I like them both.


TexaSmoke said:


> I have them both, juat havent made it to them yet.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Tat Verocu or Havana? I like them both.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm at work, I'd have to look. Got them in a trade deal. Wanted to sample some mini_smokes

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Time to take a break with an FdO and go get some food.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Got a year on this Diesel and it still packs a nice pepper punch. :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

These have a little pepper on the retro too. I always age them for a week or so in the driver door panel in my car, then I remember they're there and smoke one. Very thrifty at $0.75-$0.90. 
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

It's Thrifty Thursday!
El Rey Del Mundo Supreme Choix!
Avg 20 bucks a 5ver and sometimes around 3 if you buy a box. Give them 6 Mos in the cigar spa and presto! Tasty!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro. I needed the good dark sweetness this morning, and it just stopped raining.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess tapatalk still sucks for any hint of reliability.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

I guess I’ll go sweet too!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Villager La Capitana for thrifty Thursday


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Found this one hiding at the bottom of one of my tuppers. This one is from 2 years ago and is the last. There once was a time that I bought alot of Cincos...not any more. They just don't have enough pep for me. These days I want a little attitude and a bit of flare topped off with a touch of bipolar to keep me guessing.:grin2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Found this one hiding at the bottom of one of my tuppers. This one is from 2 years ago and is the last. There once was a time that I bought alot of Cincos...not any more. They just don't have enough pep for me. These days I want a little attitude and a bit of flare topped off with a touch of bipolar to keep me guessing.:grin2:


That's why you need the Triple-A, the A is too tame and boring. The Triple-A has that dark rich PA wrapper that you and I both like on the Diesels and others.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Rothschild maduro 2nds from Flor de Copán for the ride home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Super Premium 2nds Villazon factory


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> That's why you need the Triple-A, the A is too tame and boring. The Triple-A has that dark rich PA wrapper that you and I both like on the Diesels and others.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's true, the Triple-A is an AJ production. That said, I've yet to smoke one. Why? IDK, maybe because it's from 5 Vegas.... 
Maybe I need to grab a few and put them to the test.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if AJ makes it or not, I just know it's delicious and has a PA wrapper.


LeatherNeck said:


> It's true, the Triple-A is an AJ production. That said, I've yet to smoke one. Why? IDK, maybe because it's from 5 Vegas....
> Maybe I need to grab a few and put them to the test.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I'm not sure if AJ makes it or not, I just know it's delicious and has a PA wrapper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I don't think he makes it...as in one of his lines...but I believe it's either his tobacco or made in one of his factories (or possibly both).


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> It's true, the Triple-A is an AJ production. That said, I've yet to smoke one. Why? IDK, maybe because it's from 5 Vegas....
> Maybe I need to grab a few and put them to the test.


Do it!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> It's true, the Triple-A is an AJ production. That said, I've yet to smoke one. Why? IDK, maybe because it's from 5 Vegas....
> Maybe I need to grab a few and put them to the test.


Wasn't a fan of the reg A. Smoked my only AAA last night. It was great!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Where is everyone today? I'm smoking a Smithdale maduro hoping my day and week is done after my next stop.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90 rated Seconds.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

These are $4.50 at 2 of my 12 local B&Ms. Pretty thrifty.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justcause (Jun 23, 2018)

Crazy Alice for the hell of it.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Quick smoke before bed!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro after lunch. Now a mini Excalibur for a quick trip across town.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

BV560 my new fav plus it counts a Thrifty as its under $5:grin2:


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Been having some construction issues with these vintage 2002 lately but this one is flawless. Now off to work!


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

I know there like the invicta of cigars but I enjoy a few Gurkhas. Having a status torpedo at this second, paired with a nice dewars on the rocks. Enjoying both dispite the 90+ degree weather with the 110% humidity in New Jersey right now.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah, I'm in south central PA, I smoked a toro on the porch while it was raining last night.


Prf5415 said:


> I know there like the invicta of cigars but I enjoy a few Gurkhas. Having a status torpedo at this second, paired with a nice dewars on the rocks. Enjoying both dispite the 90+ degree weather with the 110% humidity in New Jersey right now.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Yeah, I'm in south central PA, I smoked a toro on the porch while it was raining last night.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I was in your neck of the woods this week. I think it might have been even worse.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nasty is the understatement of the year.


Prf5415 said:


> I was in your neck of the woods this week. I think it might have been even worse.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> .


one of my personal favorites so far.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Both thrifty cheap good smokes. $2 EA for the Padilla and $3 for the punch from a B&M.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the 1948's from Padilla. I haven't seen one in while...ENJOY!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

SLR Maduro Rothschild.....mmmm.mmm.mmm










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> .


I haven't been smoking long (Feb of year) and that's the first stick I tried that got me sick.......Can't blame the stick, it was my fault 100%....But even looking at that pict makes me feel a little lightheaded. :smile2:
I have four more sitting in the cooler waiting to kill me.....I think I'll man up and smoke one when I get home.....If I don't make it, tell my wife I love her and I'll miss the dogs.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> I love the 1948's from Padilla. I haven't seen one in while...ENJOY!!!


Agreed, been looking for them for a year now. I got them from CP this time last year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoutreader (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried a Mayorga Torpedo today. Picked up fiver. Smoked them in the late 90's but not really since. Not too bad especially for the price. I think they are a JR brand now.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Punch London Club and an LHBC Nitro Milk Stout


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

I think this qualifies as well.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

The way these produce smoke they must be soaked in Diesel Fuel! Great tasting for a Thrifty stick, and these are really Thrifty!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

These are a really good stick for the price and quality is on point.


Olecharlie said:


> The way these produce smoke they must be soaked in Diesel Fuel! Great tasting for a Thrifty stick, and these are really Thrifty!


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Avanti Anissette. It's a black licorice flavored kfc. Very thrifty. Very satisfying. They sound gross, but it is actually good.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I smoke them every once in a while. The flavor is so strong though, they make my lips numb, lol.


WABOOM said:


> Avanti Anissette. It's a black licorice flavored kfc. Very thrifty. Very satisfying.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

AB 2nd
Cream, leather, black and white pepper.
Nice and stout. Good stick.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

PDR Oscuro....built in cutter....too bad they don't come in a 6 pack...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

First stick buck seventy, second stick 2 bucks even. They yellowcake is a better bargin.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

The first FyR started coming apart in my hands and then tunneled so bad it couldn’t be saved. The next one shown smoked true to FyR very good! 

The graycliff was just not to my liking this was 2 of 5 and the rest I am gonna burry and hope with age they are better!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

LGC Serie R Maduro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Maduro corona









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Some sort of cheap, tasty, but poorly constructed Fuente


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder @greasemonger

d.Uncut Connie! I've never gotten the band off these cleanly...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks for the reminder @greasemonger
> 
> d.Uncut Connie! I've never gotten the band off these cleanly...
> 
> ...


I may burn one of these today myself. Glad to see the weather didn't give you too much trouble last night.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

La Hermandad and french roast, probably my favorite thrifty thursday smoke.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been here less than a day and this is already my favorite thread. There's a big $$$ difference between my tastes and my budget. So I've been browsing through looking for bargain brands.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Here ya go @Hickorynut...Diesel Uncut with a year on it. 
Sucker had over an inch of xtra wrapper off the foot! Looked like pre-circumcision. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Another swing at Thrifty Thursday courtesy of @msmith1986....SLR Reserva..

Hay, raisins..oak....good stuff!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

One of mine, a Blue dot


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

NL, petite corona


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Last minute decision to join in on Thrifty Thursday.....PDR 1878 Capa Oscura.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Rabidawise said:


> Last minute decision to join in on Thrifty Thursday.....PDR 1878 Capa Oscura.


Joining in is always a good decision.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> Joining in is always a good decision.


Yes it is!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

This afternoon - Nicaraguan Seconds it was actually a great cigar.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Another swing at Thrifty Thursday courtesy of @msmith1986....SLR Reserva..
> 
> Hay, raisins..oak....good stuff!
> 
> ...


I believe I bought those in 2011 when my wife was pregnant with my youngest. Still good, and they still kick up the flavor and strength just enough after the first 1/3.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't recall who it was that reccomended putting FDOs away for 6mo to 1yr+ but they were right. I cannot stand sweetened caps, but after 6 months I can barely taste it. I cant believe I'm saying this, but I am highly impressed. Have 4 more to complete the experiment, but a bundle of these cheapos is definitely in my future


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

5 Vegas High Primings, robusto. These are actually really good. They were discontinued 2 years ago. It's a shame... they were thrifty and good.


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

$0.42. It was a quick smoke.


Ryan


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Just shy of $5......


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Pretty good for the price these things go for. I don't know why I haven't tried them before. Thanks @Pag#11


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds, corona.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Late on the draw but had a box of low buck sticks show yesterday, little harsh at first the the switch flips!

Chillin moose 2.50 a pop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

vroom_vroom said:


> Late on the draw but had a box of low buck sticks show yesterday, little harsh at first the the switch flips!
> 
> Chillin moose 2.50 a pop
> 
> ...


They get better with rest.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

SilkyJ said:


> Pretty good for the price these things go for. I don't know why I haven't tried them before. Thanks @Pag#11
> View attachment 225924


10 packs for $20 on CP my friend may grab the Maddie version.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

vroom_vroom said:


> Late on the draw but had a box of low buck sticks show yesterday, little harsh at first the the switch flips!
> 
> Chillin moose 2.50 a pop
> 
> ...


I like them, every one I've had always started off meh, but then all the sudden it gets good and stays that way. And as said, with a little rest they get better.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Going to cut the grass.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Cuba Libre. Almost 3 years rest has been good to this.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning fellas. This came from the Noob Hit Squad the other month, but I was told they are pretty thrifty. Best one so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Man...surprised me. I like the Core and Oscuro...the Cubana is good to!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

FdO maduro. Always good and thrifty at $40 or less per bundle.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Dark Honduran house blend from Ye Ole Tobacco House Savannah, GA


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Super Premium Seconds. (Punch Bare knuckle rothschild)
God I love these


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smith Tuscarora maduro earlier today









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I think that the EZ blending sessions can fall into this category yes ?

I mean a bundle of 20+ for 70 ?










Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Padilla Cazadores that have a year on them. They are finally waking up and have that classic Padilla twangy, sweetness....

Definitely #ThriftyThursday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

My after lunch smoke


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> My after lunch smoke


I keep a few of those around. Haven't had any bad experiences with those yet. Not bad at all.

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Break time


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Unholy perfecto and a cup of Columbian. No better time for one of my favorite $2 smokes than to help me wake up in the morning.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva O 2nds. Only flaws are light colored wrapper veins. $28/15 back in January.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Fusion Blue Dot, not worked out how much these home rolls cost, im thinking about <$2 in leaf wont count the time


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Fusion Blue Dot, not worked out how much these home rolls cost, im thinking about <$2 in leaf wont count the time


That looks like a steak and bourbon pairing right there bro. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

PDR 1878 Oscuro. I'll smoke these all day.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Sub $3 smoke. Good gar for the dough.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

These might be better if the RG wasn't so large. Live and learn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

My first chillen moose. Good for the price but for me it's not the thrifty Thursday holy grail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Unholy perfecto and a cup of Columbian. No better time for one of my favorite $2 smokes than to help me wake up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can those be picked up for 2 bucks? I see them but there like 3 or 4. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YosemiteJeff (Sep 11, 2018)

Under a buck and not bad at all. This one is a Corona, perfect lunch breaker.


----------



## YosemiteJeff (Sep 11, 2018)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sub $3 smoke. Good gar for the dough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fist bump. Excited for the weather to cool off a little in Florida and break the Brazilias back out. I love em, but find them a little heavy for summer time down here.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Still my favorite Thrift Thursday!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Prf5415 said:


> Where can those be picked up for 2 bucks? I see them but there like 3 or 4. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I snipe auctions on cbid constantly. I don't bid at all until the last 30 seconds so nobody has time to run the price up. The problem is I miss a lot of deals because I don't bid and then forget to check before it's over. Also, I live less than 100 miles from CI so my orders get shipped on Thursdays and they show up at my house on Friday.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I snipe auctions on cbid constantly. I don't bid at all until the last 30 seconds so nobody has time to run the price up. The problem is I miss a lot of deals because I don't bid and then forget to check before it's over. Also, I live less than 100 miles from CI so my orders get shipped on Thursdays and they show up at my house on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I'm surprised you get them shipped that quick. I'm within 100 miles too and it take from Tuesday to Thursday or Friday for me. Typically I don't get the notice until Wednesday so maybe it's bc they have a ton of volume on there default shipping day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Uncut 6.5" toro this morning and baby Brazilia after lunch.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## YosemiteJeff (Sep 11, 2018)

Got inspired to go CAO myself.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ole Smoking Joe! Thrifty indeed!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

A Nicaraguan 2nd something or other from @TexaSmoke on the way home earlier. I need to locate some and smoke more so I can narrow down where it came from or who made it. The box press was rectangular and not square so not Oliva. This cold I have is throwing off my sniffer, so I'm sure at this point.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Flor De Oliva 6.5 x 52 Torpedo


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Epm epifania. Been aging since cp last had them on sale. Going to have to buy more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Classic with more rain here in South central PA. Always need a bigger stash of these.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Courtesy of my boy @poppajon75 . Thanks bud!


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

*Don Thomas by VS*

No pic but just enjoyed a Don Thomas connie, robusto. I prefer the toro but local B&M didn't have 'em. Pretty light flavor but tasty enough for an every day and the price is right at $2 a stick.


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

Back to back posts! Boom. I can't help it, this is one of my favorite threads.

This afternoon I had a Flor de Oliva, toro. My very first! It wasn't that good or that bad, but it was my fault... not the stick. Although I kinda enjoyed the sweetened tip, I smoked it way too soon as it was ROTT with over a week in transit. I checked the rest of the bundle and it's 68% RH so I'm laying 'em in bed and wishing them sweet(ened tip) dreams. I don't feel disappointed about the cigar's performance, just my impatience.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

My Thursday isn't very thrifty so far. I grabbed a Smith Tuscarora maduro that is completely plugged and too tight. So the second time using my Modus 2, I plunge the harpoon in through the head and it pulls right out of the base. Doesn't seem to have glue or a weld to hold it in. I was already unimpressed about the punch not being even close to round, now I'm fully disappointed. So now I can't fix this or smoke it at all. I guess I'll try something different after the girls get on the bus.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> My Thursday isn't very thrifty so far. I grabbed a Smith Tuscarora maduro that is completely plugged and too tight. So the second time using my Modus 2, I plunge the harpoon in through the head and it pulls right out of the base. Doesn't seem to have glue or a weld to hold it in. I was already unimpressed about the punch not being even close to round, now I'm fully disappointed. So now I can't fix this or smoke it at all. I guess I'll try something different after the girls get on the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that sucks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39 (Sep 5, 2018)

This Thrifty Thursday is going to consist of a Diesel Uncut d.CT Connecticut or two this evening with a few glasses of Knob Creek.
Hurry up day!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Well that sucks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the way my luck always is. I can buy the best product with all great reviews, and I get the last one made on Friday or the first one made Monday morning.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Edoty39 said:


> This Thrifty Thursday is going to consist of a Diesel Uncut d.CT Connecticut or two this evening with a few glasses of Knob Creek.
> Hurry up day!


Smoke on the way to your day!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Got $1.60 in each of these sticks. First one I tried was a week off the truck, it was meh. This ones about month in, slowly getting better. I kinda like the feel of the "Chisel Tip".
Someone said these were the same as the "Little Devils" just with a different head. Not much info on them out there.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Parodi shorts for my first time driving in a few weeks. It hurts like hell pushing down the clutch pedal, but I couldn't stand being in the house anymore today. Then the perfect day did a 180.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Kinda one note but i do like these


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I found a spot in the magic window that the Nica Libre becomes the Padron X000 series Maduro's, box pressed brother. Under a year I think the NL is a very pungent cigar and not enjoyable. At nearly two years, fantastic.























Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

A gift from @kacey. Thank you sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> A gift from @kacey. Thank you sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those classics are pretty good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

It was tasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Cuban Aristocrat. I have to get a box of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Ramon Bueso Olancha.....for #ThriftyThursday...buy em and put em down for a nice nap. Different from Genesis Project...deeper chocolates and a little creamier but the tobacco flavors are not as prominent I think....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Local rolled PA Puro from a guy in Gettysburg. Not enough ligero, but not bad.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Trying the maduro, the 3rd of the series from @Gumby-cr. I'm a maduro guy all the way and I liked the sun grown more. This might be best with some rest. We'll find out since I have one of each resting. It seems bundles of 25 regularly go from $35-$45. Well worth it IMO.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

My go to anyday but a great Thrifty Thursday smoke


----------



## BEEEZZE (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's to Thrifty Thursday my favorite day of the week! The Chillin Moose..my little crack stick


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

Posting a bit late but this Thursday was the Punch Elite, maduro. Yummay... $3.80 or so with no deals.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

PDR Oscuro on a nice chilly (65 degrees) thrifty Thursday


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

RP Royal Vintage under $3.00 on the devils site. Well worth it .
Hope the back is feeling better Matt.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Nicaraguan Overrun Maduro for the win. Great smoke while waiting out front of work for a part to come in


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pag#11 said:


> RP Royal Vintage under $3.00 on the devils site. Well worth it .
> Hope the back is feeling better Matt.
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, but here's one I had earlier when I ventured out for a meeting in Gettysburg.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Long story short: Almost pitched it upon initial pepper bomb. Opened up to enjoyable, complex smoke.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning fellas. Some Ruination and Columbian starts the day nice. Fivers of these for $12 always gets the job done thrifty.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro and sweet tea









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shorts always hit the spot for a short drive.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Starting the day with leather and spice and everything strong and nice.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Gilberto Oliva. I think this counts...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Thrifty Thursday is a Drew Estate Factory Smoke! Not bad for a bundle smoke.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

haegejc said:


> Thrifty Thursday is a Drew Estate Factory Smoke! Not bad for a bundle smoke.


Big fan of the 3 regular varieties. Wasn't crazy about the sweet, but the whole taste seemed "off" so it may have just been that one stick


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

For this thrifty Thursday I'm smoking a Partagas Naturale 5.5x49 Cameroon which I've been finding online in "fresh packs" for $2.50/stick. Construction is usually all over the map, but they generally burn OK and taste good and basic (to my noob palate anyway).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Hard to believe these fit right into Thrifty Thursday


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Diesel whiskey row. Can't tell it was aged in whiskey barrels but a nice stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Local rolled PA Puro from a guy in Gettysburg. Not enough ligero, but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PA puro that sounds awesome! Always wondered if there was an "american puro"


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pius X said:


> PA puro that sounds awesome! Always wondered if there was an "american puro"


The F.X. Smith factory down the street here makes a PA puro, a CT puro, and a mixture of the two. I think they make one under the Topper name and one for Graves, and the others are the Smith and Smithdale lines. 
I smoke the Smithdale maduro a lot. That's a blend of PA, CT, Dominican, and Honduran, with PA broadleaf maduro binder and wrapper. Not super strong, but great flavor, and I get them here at the factory for $1/stick.
Also I believe Tatuaje still makes a CT Puro.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Pius X said:


> PA puro that sounds awesome! Always wondered if there was an "american puro"


I was just there. Which I had known would have picked some up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Prf5415 said:


> I was just there. Which I had known would have picked some up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live right below Gettysburg in Hanover. If I spot those particular ones again I'll grab a few for you. I always have the Smith stuff though if you want to try some, the factory is right down the street from my house.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I live right below Gettysburg in Hanover. If I spot those particular ones again I'll grab a few for you. I always have the Smith stuff though if you want to try some, the factory is right down the street from my house.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Much appreciated. Nice town but super touristy. Have you been to the Mason Dixon yet? I had a dam good meal, cocktail and Four Kicks in there courtyard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Nicaraguan Overrun Box Pressed Maduro









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks @Stinky









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Prf5415 said:


> Much appreciated. Nice town but super touristy. Have you been to the Mason Dixon yet? I had a dam good meal, cocktail and Four Kicks in there courtyard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had a good meal there about a year ago. That was before their liquor was any good though. A few of us distillers around here are good friends, but I don't talk to them much.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> The F.X. Smith factory down the street here makes a PA puro, a CT puro, and a mixture of the two. I think they make one under the Topper name and one for Graves, and the others are the Smith and Smithdale lines.
> I smoke the Smithdale maduro a lot. That's a blend of PA, CT, Dominican, and Honduran, with PA broadleaf maduro binder and wrapper. Not super strong, but great flavor, and I get them here at the factory for $1/stick.
> Also I believe Tatuaje still makes a CT Puro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just checked them out online.... 150 years old. I would have liked to go see their factory/rollers at work. Looks like all their machines and rolling is now done in the DR.
I don't get up that way much, but I think I'll get some on line.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

ForMud said:


> Just checked them out online.... 150 years old. I would have liked to go see their factory/rollers at work. Looks like all their machines and rolling is now done in the DR.
> I don't get up that way much, but I think I'll get some on line.


Sadly, they moved all the machines to DR a little over a year ago, but I still pick up my stuff at the factory down the street here.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> ForMud said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked them out online.... 150 years old. I would have liked to go see their factory/rollers at work. Looks like all their machines and rolling is now done in the DR.
> ...







This the place? Look at that machine!


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> We had a good meal there about a year ago. That was before their liquor was any good though. A few of us distillers around here are good friends, but I don't talk to them much.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Your a distiller too? That's awesome! What do you make? do you need any kind of permit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pius X said:


> This the place? Look at that machine!


That is the place, they have a dozen or so of those machines. They've been using those same machines since just after the civil war. They were steam operated originally and were converted to air at some point.
I'm smoking a Smithdale maduro right now, lol.
 








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Prf5415 said:


> Your a distiller too? That's awesome! What do you make? do you need any kind of permit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure am. I make my family rum and bourbon. I've recently had a falling out with my crooked business partner, so I can't produce anything until I get my new distillery up and running. Here's what my rum lineup looks like. Follow my new blog at www.smithandbeck.com









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I sure am. I make my family rum and bourbon. I've recently had a falling out with my crooked business partner, so I can't produce anything until I get my new distillery up and running. Here's what my rum lineup looks like. Follow my new blog at The next step: a new adventure in craft distilling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you never mentioned your family's bourbon :vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I sure am. I make my family rum and bourbon. I've recently had a falling out with my crooked business partner, so I can't produce anything until I get my new distillery up and running. Here's what my rum lineup looks like. Follow my new blog at The next step: a new adventure in craft distilling.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Post up when you're up and running again. I'll make a road trip for some rum and get some of their sticks.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I sure am. I make my family rum and bourbon. I've recently had a falling out with my crooked business partner, so I can't produce anything until I get my new distillery up and running. Here's what my rum lineup looks like. Follow my new blog at www.smithandbeck.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Just realized it is #ThriftyThursday....go me!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Took me an hour to get 7 miles but it's thrifty Thursday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

1st CL1 not bad, can't wait to get some age on them.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Got a couple 5ers on cbid, $1.50 a stick. Actually they taste pretty good with only a couple months rest.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Full of thrifty so far today.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Blanco Primos fit all day in #ThriftyThursday. Mixed filler, nice wrappers....not a bad smoke IMHO. At around 50perBundle of 20 worth some investigation
















Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Less than $2.00 Lose draw made it burn quickly which was fine since I was short on time. Been sitting since March of this year.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Blanco Primos fit all day in #ThriftyThursday. Mixed filler, nice wrappers....not a bad smoke IMHO. At around 50perBundle of 20 worth some investigation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get unbanded SLR Rothchilde bundles for $50. Oh and the new DE Factory Smokes bundles are even cheaper, so I'm not sure you have to deal with mixed filler.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva O 2nds. Pretty thrifty around $2-$3 ea.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Illusion


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I get unbanded SLR Rothchilde bundles for $50. Oh and the new DE Factory Smokes bundles are even cheaper, so I'm not sure you have to deal with mixed filler.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


There you go mentioning the SLR....gotta have one now









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm lighting this guy in a minute to drive home for the day. I bought this bundle in January, so it's prime smoking time for them.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Oliva O 2nds. Pretty thrifty around $2-$3 ea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do the 2nds compare to the real ones? Wondering because CI got the Oliva V 2nds on sale right now.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Irish car bomb from cigar fed this morning

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Screw you cold weather, I need a cigar...#ThriftyThursday









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Thrifty is a 24-7-365 thing for me. But my first post in the Thrifty Thursday thread. Go figure.
A.Flores Gran Reserva- one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I lit this as I was in the parking lot, I mean capital beltway, trying to leave Harrisburg at 5:30.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Seems to be too much mild Dominican flavor for me. Not bad though for a $2 stick.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Another $2 stick, hope there is a quick transition or I may be done quickly. Nice label though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

It's still #ThriftyThursday 
RB Olancho and Kona










Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

These are cedar bombs now :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

For @Fusion !....go ahead you know you want one on #ThriftyThursday....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Blending session. For this Thursday morning.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> For @Fusion !....go ahead you know you want one on #ThriftyThursday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I remember watching him burn what seemed like one of these everyday for a month or two. I purchased based on his tenacity!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Got a box of theses this spring for $40. Down to 7-8 of them now.....Time to start looking for another one soon.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

ForMud said:


> Got a box of theses this spring for $40. Down to 7-8 of them now.....Time to start looking for another one soon.
> 
> View attachment 234990


Just grabbed one myself.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Cant let @Hickorynut smoke alone


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> Funny, I remember watching him burn what seemed like one of these everyday for a month or two. I purchased based on his tenacity!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But did you like them?


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Still in my humidor. Might be time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't think it can get any thriftier than this.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Wife is out of town, so on this Thrifty Thursday, a "fresh pack" Partagas Rothschild paired with leftover Halloween candy and a leftover beer from wildcard weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

MoW side project Little Devil
Tastiest little thrifty smoke I've had in a good while. Thanks @sinkable


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> MoW side project Little Devil
> Tastiest little thrifty smoke I've had in a good while. Thanks @sinkable


Keep an eye out for their Side Project 52c too. Same thing but different size and shape. I picked up a couple 5 packs for $6 ea a while back.....You're right, tasty buggers.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

The salesman lied when he said this is a *good* budget smoke.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## holland (Nov 18, 2018)

I picked up a 5-pack of "Chocolate infused" little samplers (like short swisher sweets) in Puerta Vallarta a couple weeks ago. When you open the bag, you can smell the intense chocolate odor. But when you light 'em up, it tastes like burnt lawn clippings. At 262 pence for a 5-pack it seemed like a good deal at the time.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro from down the street. Always tasty.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Cult BRM Habano. These things really like the cold weather.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

MattT said:


> Cult BRM Habano. These things really like the cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was pipe tobacco, no idea they also made a cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> I thought that was pipe tobacco, no idea they also made a cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ironically I started smoking these before their pipe tobacco.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Great thrifty smoke from Casa Fernandez









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

THRIFTY THURSDAY!!!








BTW where has @msmith1986 been lately?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> THRIFTY THURSDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

#ThriftyThursday.......these Hondurans are good coffee go to's....but dont let them linger too long. Prime was at 9-12 mos. Now they are just toast, fading tobacco and the the spice is gone 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90 rated 2nds. Prensado, corona.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> THRIFTY THURSDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life was smacking me pretty hard bro, well still is but we're moved at least. I'm here and accounted for, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Had the elite maduro last evening. Awesome classic flavor for $4 from one of the 20 local shops in a 20 mile radius around me. 
If you guys ever see me with something in this thread that you can't seem to find in the thrifty definition or just want to try, shoot me a message and I'll see what I have on hand or locally. I encourage the new guys to post in here too, especially because a few seem to be on an extreme budget based on age and upcoming child births, and have a limited supply.
*Also, my 2 year puff Annie is coming up end of next month, so I'll probably do the same as last year and send out a cluster of #ThriftyThursday bombs to a few Puff member participants of this thread. So again, new guys get in on the action and see what great smokes come in the thrifty category of this hobby.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> Life was smacking me pretty hard bro, well still is but we're moved at least. I'm here and accounted for, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Now I just need to hear from @Kidvegas still looking forward to that...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Now I just need to hear from @Kidvegas still looking forward to that...


Oh, let me see if I have his number written down.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Now I just need to hear from @Kidvegas still looking forward to that...


Holy crap, 10/24 is the last he was on here.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Had the elite maduro last evening. Awesome classic flavor for $4 from one of the 20 local shops in a 20 mile radius around me.
> If you guys ever see me with something in this thread that you can't seem to find in the thrifty definition or just want to try, shoot me a message and I'll see what I have on hand or locally. I encourage the new guys to post in here too, especially because a few seem to be on an extreme budget based on age and upcoming child births, and have a limited supply.
> *Also, my 2 year puff Annie is coming up end of next month, so I'll probably do the same as last year and send out a cluster of #ThriftyThursday bombs to a few Puff member participants of this thread. So again, new guys get in on the action and see what great smokes come in the thrifty category of this hobby.
> 
> ...


I definitely need to watch this thread, and read some of the back posts. All my favorites so far seem to be $8-9 +.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> I definitely need to watch this thread, and read some of the back posts. All my favorites so far seem to be $8-9 +.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Yeah, all my favorites are in that range too, like Caldwell, Crowned Heads, BLTC, etc. But what I smoke the most of that I really enjoy fits into the thrifty category, like the dozens of offerings from AJF, Villazon, and Oliva that can be had for so cheap on CBid.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I just happened to look and this thread has been running for a whole year today and over 500 posts. So @Peapaw is the 1 year #ThriftyThursday winner. PM me your name and address and I'll get a thrifty package together and send it out to you on Monday.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> I definitely need to watch this thread, and read some of the back posts. All my favorites so far seem to be $8-9 +.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I don't know how much you ever dabble on the dark side, but lots of excellent ~$5 over there.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Well I just happened to look and this thread has been running for a whole year today and over 500 posts. So @Peapaw is the 1 year #ThriftyThursday winner. PM me your name and address and I'll get a thrifty package together and send it out to you on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


LOL thanks!!

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

tacket said:


> I don't know how much you ever dabble on the dark side, but lots of excellent ~$5 over there.


I wouldn't even know where to begin to look for the dark side.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> I wouldn't even know where to begin to look for the dark side.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


You are in luck!

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-cc-hits-under-5-00-a.html

Let me know if you ever need a partner for a box split.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

tacket said:


> You are in luck!
> 
> Greatest CC hits under $5.00 - https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-cc-hits-under-5-00-a.html
> 
> Let me know if you ever need a partner for a box split.


Please keep CC talk in the appropriate section or in PM's, thanks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Please keep CC talk in the appropriate section or in PM's, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Dern - thanks for the catch - edited


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions here. I went a little crazy on cbid so I'll probably be around here a lot soon lol.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Holt’s Factory Special Maduro $2.50 stick comes in 3 choices to suit your profile...available in 5 packs or bundles.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Done for the day.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Good one for the thrifty price I paid.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning smoke today. Always a great $4 smoke in a SR/Rothchilde size.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ultimate thrifty for a short drive home. Finally done for the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Ramon Bueso, Genesis the Project.....Gotta let them sit for at least six months or more. Can be had for around $1.50 Ea....So no guilt if you don't have time to finish.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

These baby Blues 4.5x32 are pretty thrifty. $12 for a tin-sized box of 6.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

A good thrifty smoke


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

A better thrifty smoke (IMHO) 










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

These retail for $4.95/stick, but I got the fiver a year ago on CB for $11. Better at 6 months than now at 12 months. Only for the same deal would I buy them again. I never found out who actually rolls them, I'd guess Plasencia.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't always smoke cigars.....wait a minute, yes I do....but when I do, they might've been misplaced for a few weeks. Great $2 smoke by the way.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

FDO maduro and an FYR Maduro this morning


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JNV Habano Barberpole.....5 bucks.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Monte White


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smithdale maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Smithdale maduro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing this with a cigar and cigarette reminded me.. I saw a guy a couple days ago with a lit cigarette in each hand.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> Seeing this with a cigar and cigarette reminded me.. I saw a guy a couple days ago with a lit cigarette in each hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Damn, that's serious. Which reminds me I forgot about your care package with all the legal stuff going on here. I'll get some thrifty out to you soon brother.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Damn, that's serious. Which reminds me I forgot about your care package with all the legal stuff going on here. I'll get some thrifty out to you soon brother.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


No worries, I figured you had something going on.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

This could work Tuesday or today. Picked up 10 of these for $39 on cigarpage










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Considering I picked these up for $3 a piece, I'd say they qualify as thrifty. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

My fav Thursday smoke


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Time for the ultimate Thrifty Smoke on the way home, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

After a year or so I can begin to really taste reason for the Padron comparison. I does remind me a bit of a Maduro 64. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90+ Rated 2nds. (Prensado, toro)


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a Smithdale maduro on the way home to mow the grass earlier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva O maduro 2nds. $25 for a 15 pack on cbid over a year ago. Good stuff.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mow Puro maduro and elite maduro
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Got all of $1.60 in these. Tasting pretty good after nine months. I really dig the chisel tip.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

ForMud said:


> Got all of $1.60 in these. Tasting pretty good after nine months. I really dig the chisel tip.
> 
> View attachment 246352


I agree on the chisel, that always draws me to LFD's offerings but even their small stuff isn't very thrifty, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I think GPC Cachitos courtsey @kacey


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

Razorhog said:


> This could work Tuesday or today. Picked up 10 of these for $39 on cigarpage


I just had one of these and liked it so much I ordered 2 5-packs. It's a really nice smoke. Cost me a bit more than $39 though.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Super Premium 2nds Villazon factory.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a Smithdale maduro in a half a tornado today. Power lines and trees down everywhere.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I was in Honduras back in December and found a guy rolling cigars on the street corner. I picked up 5 of these guys for $20 and have enjoyed them more than I expected.

Nice, full body that starts out peppery and finishes leathery. Not the best I’ve ever had by any means, but probably the best I’ve had for $4 each.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

First this morning a Villazon premium 2nds (Punch Champion), then a bargain bin $3/5 "habano" tasted like a novice-rolled Dominican Puro but wasn't too bad for $0.75. Now tonight I'm having a good ole Diesel Corona.
I had to upload from the browser and they go sideways because Tapacrap kept saying "upload failed: this is an adult image". Junk.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

One of the better NL's IMHO.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Carlos Torano 1916. Got these real cheap last year. For me one of the first Cameroon I tried and really liked, has a nice bite to it.....Shame they're discontinued.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Diesel Unlimited. Holds it's own and $2.00 on CB is thrifty enough.















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

DeNobili after doing brakes on my wifes Honda Pilot.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

4.5x60 original UHC blend with PA wrapper. I consistently average $2.50/stick with shipping on CBid. Always good and I'm always happy.















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

The usual morning Nic. overrun dog rocket. For under $2 not bad at all.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Flaco_ said:


> The usual morning Nic. overrun dog rocket. For under $2 not bad at all.


Nicaraguan Overruns arent usually dog rockets though. Was it good or bad?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

msmith1986 said:


> Nicaraguan Overruns arent usually dog rockets though. Was it good or bad?


 Oh I like 'em, so yeah it's good.
Maybe I'm misusing the term dog rocket...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Flaco_ said:


> Oh I like 'em, so yeah it's good.
> Maybe I'm misusing the term dog rocket...


Dog rockets are terrible sticks nobody wants to smoke and they only want to rocket them to someone else.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Flaco_ said:


> Oh I like 'em, so yeah it's good.
> Maybe I'm misusing the term dog rocket...





msmith1986 said:


> Dog rockets are terrible sticks nobody wants to smoke and they only want to rocket them to someone else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Also, everyone's dog rockets are not the same

One man's trash... and all that.


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

Ah... Like what Mark Twain was accused of keeping on hand so no one would steal his cigars.


Live & learn, thanks.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

CFed Seconds









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

msmith1986 said:


> 4.5x60 original UHC blend with PA wrapper. I consistently average $2.50/stick with shipping on CBid. Always good and I'm always happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got one of these. How long do you let em rest?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nstoltzner said:


> Just got one of these. How long do you let em rest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I try to keep over 50 different Diesels on hand all the time for the resting rotation. Minimum 90 days for a decent strong smoke, 6 months for a good smoke, 1-2 years for an excellent smoke. 
I recommend getting a 5-pack of any Diesel, or anything for that fact. Then you can try them ROTT/fresh (if you must), 3 months (minimum for proper acclimation), 6 months, 9 months, and 12+ months. At some point in that process you should know if you like them and can order more to start resting right away. 
P.S. I recommend most AJF stuff like Diesel, Man O' War, Ave Maria, Witch Doctor, Fallen Angel, FDLA, New World maduro, Last Call maduro, etc, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

msmith1986 said:


> I try to keep over 50 different Diesels on hand all the time for the resting rotation. Minimum 90 days for a decent strong smoke, 6 months for a good smoke, 1-2 years for an excellent smoke.
> I recommend getting a 5-pack of any Diesel, or anything for that fact. Then you can try them ROTT/fresh (if you must), 3 months (minimum for proper acclimation), 6 months, 9 months, and 12+ months. At some point in that process you should know if you like them and can order more to start resting right away.
> P.S. I recommend most AJF stuff like Diesel, Man O' War, Ave Maria, Witch Doctor, Fallen Angel, FDLA, New World maduro, Last Call maduro, etc, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I just started my collection and have around 100 cigars at the moment so I think my longest rested is like 30 days so...lol. I will keep on resting em!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Holts Batch 34 Nicaragua Maduros, talking about Thrifty! Perfect draw, steady burn line. Dark chocolate, cocoa, pepper and plenty of thick smoke. I’m very impressed I’ve smoked $6-$8 cigars that are no better. $1.74 each! Not much complexity or tons of nuances but Damn $1.74. I may never see these again but if I do I will buy them!


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

Smoked a Gran Habano Habano #3 but didnt get a chance for a picture. I'm on the fence as to if I'd buy more. Started off with a pepper cedar and went to almost a baked bread and kind of stayed that way. Decent smoke.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Holts Batch 34 Nicaragua Maduros, talking about Thrifty! Perfect draw, steady burn line. Dark chocolate, cocoa, pepper and plenty of thick smoke. I'm very impressed I've smoked $6-$8 cigars that are no better. $1.74 each! Not much complexity or tons of nuances but Damn $1.74. I may never see these again but if I do I will buy them!


Perfect example of a thrifty smoke Charlie. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nstoltzner said:


> Smoked a Gran Habano Habano #3 but didnt get a chance for a picture. I'm on the fence as to if I'd buy more. Started off with a pepper cedar and went to almost a baked bread and kind of stayed that way. Decent smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You need to try the Gran Habano Corojo #5 if you never have, it is a stellar smoke for the price.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a Marsh Wheeling lancero in the truck earlier on the way back to the office. Simple, cheap, and decent flavor for $1, perfect for construction jobsites.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

msmith1986 said:


> You need to try the Gran Habano Corojo #5 if you never have, it is a stellar smoke for the price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll give it a shot! The 3 was ok but not strong enough.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nstoltzner said:


> I'll give it a shot! The 3 was ok but not strong enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Strong is what I like, but I don't remember how strong the #5 was.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Courtesy of @poppajon75 . I don't know what this is but it's thrifty and pretty good. Thank you.


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

msmith1986 said:


> Strong is what I like, but I don't remember how strong the #5 was.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll give em a shot if I see them on C Bid

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

#ThriftyThursday 
Dona Nieves Negra Macha Box Press

Always qualify when I can find them. Do well with a short nap, even better with a long one. All things Nicaraguan, certainly one I keep stock of if possible.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a Smithdale maduro with 3 years rest when we left the shop at 5 this morning.














Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

New world by am Fernandez


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm late, working too much. Parodi, Smithdale Maduro, and Villazon 2nds- Punch Champion.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Super Premium 2nds


----------



## Rmalvarz13 (Sep 19, 2019)

csk415 said:


>


Thoughts? I love DE. I also love budget sticks.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Had a Curivari BV today with my buddy @Rvon , not having many cigars lately, stuck on the pipe


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

A.B. 90+ rated 2nds.


----------



## Rmalvarz13 (Sep 19, 2019)

Does 4 bucks a stock count as a budget stock?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Rmalvarz13 said:


> Does 4 bucks a stock count as a budget stock?


Yes, for this thread any under 5 bucks qualify......

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

De Nobili


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Putting this here too. Come on Packers. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I used to smoke alot of seconds and overruns as daily cigars I used to love the aj Fernandez overruns those cigars hardly ever disappointed me and it used to be fun to try to figure out what cigar it was


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm waiting for the first person to find a killer deal on an Opus X and post in this thread. :grin2:


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Can't get more thrifty than this...yuck!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

jmt8706 said:


> Can't get more thrifty than this...yuck!


The band gives that one away! that label is makin money. Scoobydoobydoo!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hickorynut said:


> The band gives that one away! that label is makin money. Scoobydoobydoo!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I think that el cheapo bundle I bought is destined for the fire pit.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

jmt8706 said:


> I think that el cheapo bundle I bought is destined for the fire pit.


Maybe just give them a long nap. Who knows how they will be with some rest. You could save them for when you have friends come over and just take the bands off. You will have a "great cigar that is unique and inspired/named after one of the greatest tv personalities of all time!" :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

jmt8706 said:


> I think that el cheapo bundle I bought is destined for the fire pit.


All in fun my friend....I'm all about 2 buck chuck...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Mark in wi said:


> Maybe just give them a long nap. Who knows how they will be with some rest. You could save them for when you have friends come over and just take the bands off. You will have a "great cigar that is unique and inspired/named after one of the greatest tv personalities of all time!" :grin2:





Hickorynut said:


> All in fun my friend....I'm all about 2 buck chuck...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Somehow they found their way into my guest stash, they can simmer there for a bit. :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Unholy Corona baby
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Not a bad stick....










....not a great one either, but it'll do.

"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Not a bad stick....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer their Insidious Maduro, it's a good stick.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> I prefer their Insidious Maduro, it's a good stick.


Haven't tried it yet. Got these as a free bonus. Probably wouldn't purchase them, but I did buy some Ogre 13's...I liked them.

"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicaraguan 2nds, robusto (Cain F)


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Working on the 4-wheelers today. Headed out for a fun weekend tonight.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Working on the 4-wheelers today. Headed out for a fun weekend tonight.


NC Quinteros? Never knew they existed, lol. Any good?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lit up 30min ROTT. Pretty good stick.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Unholy Shorty is one of my favs for a 70-90 minute smoke if I have driving time. Patience gets them for $2-$3/stick on the devil site.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Amazing consistency in flavor and construction.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90+ rated 2nds, Prensado


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Tasty.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Alec Bradley Prensado Fumas


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicaraguan 2nds, robusto. I think these are Cain F. Pretty spicy, but darn good with almost 4 years of age.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Pretty tasty with a little rest.


----------



## Brew&Puff (Apr 25, 2020)

C’est La Vie and Home Brewed American Pale Ale. Just over $1.18 per stick with bundle pricing.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nistwright1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Finally trying a EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro. No picture because it's too dark. Holy crap, I don't know why this isn't near the top of every "best of" list. It's incredible. It tastes like chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very good and well under $5 (CBid sniped a box/15 for $38.)








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oliva Perfect-O seconds. Very nice flavor changes with RG. Fivers for $8.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Alec Bradley 90+ rated 2nds, (Prensado corona). Totally worth the price of admission.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I found my cheap connie I was looking for. Burned perfect the whole stick. These will be in my regular rotation, tasty too for $1.28 per stick.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mini BV with 3 years rest, amazing, and only $3/stick.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> I found my cheap connie I was looking for. Burned perfect the whole stick. These will be in my regular rotation, tasty too for $1.28 per stick.


ok...you just made me spend 35 bucks...:vs_mad:


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> ok...you just made me spend 35 bucks...:vs_mad:


For a cheap stick, I was very surprised. The one I smoked was pretty much ROTT. I let them sit and cool for 5-6 hours being over 100 degree heat index yesterday. The profile isnt complex, pretty singular for the whole stick, but I will keep buying them for an all around decent connie. I hope you like them too. :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicaraguan 2nds. (Oliva Serie O, robusto)


----------

